# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Testamenti i përkthyer nga origjinali i postuar në nder të Nënës Terezes.

## torrkerry

Në rastin e 11 vjetorit të vdekjes së Nënës Terezes, postojmë një përkthim të Testamentit të saj shumë të përfolur, që shenjtëria e saj të shkëlqejë pa dyshim
përballë të gjithëve.
Në vazhdim do të kopjojmë një koment të profesorit Anton Berisha, një studiues i njohur të përshirtërisë të saj.


                              Testamenti shpirtërorr i Nënës Tereze



Fëmijët e mi shumë të dashur,Motra,Vëllezër dhe Etër,
Duke qenë kjo letër kështu personale,kam dëshiruar ta shkruaj me dorën time,po janë shumë gjëra për t’i thënë…Edhe pse nuk është shkruar nga dora ime,del nga zemra ime!

Krishti dëshiron që t’ju them prapë-sidomos në këtë Javë të shenjtë-sa dashuri ka Ai për secilin prej jush,shumë më tepër sesa mund të imagjinoni.Më shqetëson mendimi që disa nga ju ende nuk e keni takuar Krishtin sy më sy: vetëm ju dhe Krishti. Njëmend, mund të kalojmë kohën në kapelë, po a e keni parë ndonjëherë-me sytë  e shpirtit-me çfarë dashurie Ai ju shikon? Vërtet,a e keni njohur Krishtin e gjallë, jo nga librat, por duke i bërë vend në zemrën tuaj? A ia keni dëgjuar fjalët e tij të dashurisë. Pyeteni hirin tuaj: ka dëshirë të flakët t’i përkushtohet? Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni të thotë:”Kam etje” në zemrën e të varfërve. Mos e braktisni  kurrë këtë kontakt intim e të përditshëm me Krishtin, jo si ide të thjeshtë, po si person të gjallë. Si mund të kalohet qoftë edhe një ditë pa e dëgjuar Krishtin duke thënë:”Kam etj!”…? E pamundur. Shpirti ynë ka nevojë [për këtë] aq sa ka nevojë trupi ynë për frymëmarrje. Përndryshe, lutja vdes e meditimi bëhet përsiatje e thjeshtë. Krishti dëshiron që secili prej nesh ta dëgjojë, ai është që ju flet në qetësinë e zemrës. Të jeni të kujdesshëm në gjithë atë që do ta pengonte këtët kontakt personal me Krishtin e gjallë. Djalli do të përpiqet të shërbehet me plagët e jetës, madje me vetë gabimet tuaja për t’ju bindur se nuk është e mundur që t’ju dojë [Krishti]
realisht. Kujdes: ky është një rrezik për ne të gjithë. Mirëpo,gjëja më e pikëllueshme është se kjo është krejtësishtë e kundërt me atë që Krishti do ta donte dhe gjakon t’ju thotë. Jo vetëm që ju do, po edhe më shumë  :xhoker: u dëshiron me afsh. Ju i mungoni kur nuk i  afroheni. Ai ka etje për ju, ju do vazhdimisht, edhe kur nuk ndiheni të denjë. Kur nuk jeni të pranueshëm prej të tjerëve- e ndonjëherë edhe nga vetvetja-ai është që përherë ju pranon.
    Fëmijët e mi,nuk duhet të jeni tjetër [nga ajo që jeni në realitet] për arsye se Krishti ju do. Besoni në mënyrë të thjeshtë se jeni të çmuar për të. Bartni vuajtjet tuaja te këmbët e tij e vetëm hapjani zemrën tuaj për arsye se ju do ashtu si jeni. Pjesën tjetër e bën Ai. Secili prej jush e di,në vetëdijen e vet,se Krishti e do,po,me këtë letër, dua t’u drejtohem zemrave tuaja. Krishti dëshiron t’i lëvizë zemrat tona për të mos e humbur dashurinë tonë të parë, veçmas në të ardhmen, kur do t’ju lë. Ja,pse ju kërkoj që ta lexoni këtë letër para Sakramentit të shenjtë, pikërishtë aty ku u shkrua, për arsye se Krishti vetë mund të flasë secilit prej jush. Pse po ju them këtë?  Letra e Atit të shenjtë [Papës Gjoni Pali II] rreth”Kam etje”më ka bërë përshtypje të tillë që të marr mundimin t’ju them çka kam përjetuar unë. Kjo letër më ka bërë të mundur  ta zbuloj edhe më shumë bukurinë e përcaktimit tonë. Sa e madhe është dashuria e Hyjit për ne për arsye se e ka zgjedhur shoqatën tonë [Kongregacionin] për ta shuar këtë etje të Krishtit-etjen e dashurisë,etjen e shpirtrave-duke na dhënë një vend të veçantë në Kishën e vet.
    Dhe, në të njejtën kohë,  t’ia kujtojmë botës këtë etje, që thuajse po harrohet. I kam shkruar Atit të shenjtë për ta falënderuar. Letra e Atit të shenjtë është një shenjë e kësaj”etjeje të madhe”,që Krishti e dëshmon për çdo qenje njerëzore. Është edhe një shenjë për mua, shenjë për të cilën,  ka mbërritur koha të flitet qartazi për dhuratën të bërë nga Zoti më 10 shtator: të shpjegoj ashtu siç mundem- atë që nënkupton për mua etja e Krishtit. Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime, që deri më sot, më ka penguar droja t’ju flas për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator. Mendova të imitoj këtë Shën Marinë, që “i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra në zemrën e saj”.  Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që s’kam folur shumë, sidomos në publik, për “Kam etje”. Megjithatë, letrat dhe udhëzimet e mia e tregojnë përherë, duke dëftuar mjetet për shuarjen e kësaj etjeje nëpërmjet lutjes, intimitet me Krishtin dhe nderimin e kushteve tona, sidomos të katërtin [kusht].  Për mua është shumë e qartë se gjithçka në Misionaret e Dashurisë, kanë si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit. Fjalët e tij, të shkruara në murin e secilës kapelë të Misionareve të Dashurisë [në vijim shkurt :e mira/e keqja: D], të thëna për ju,nuk i përkasin të shkuarës,por janë të gjalla tash e përherë. E besoni? Nëse po, dëgjojeni dhe ndjejeni praninë e tij.  Lejoni të bëhet aq intim në ju sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzimi më i madhë që do të mund të ma dhuroni. Do të përpiqem t’ju ndihmoj ta kuptoni, po është vetë Krishti i vetmi që  mund t’ju thotë ”Kam etje!”. Dëgjojeni emrin tuaj të njejtë. E jo vetëm një herë. Çdo ditë. Nëse e dëgjoni me zemrën tuaj, do ta dëgjoni, do ta kuptoni. Pse Krishti thotë “Kam etje”? Cili është kuptimi. Është vështirë të shpjegohet me fjalë…Megjithatë, nëse do të duhej të përkujtoni vetëm një gjë nga kjo letër, është kjo:”Kam etje “ është një fjalë shumë më e thellë sesa Krishti  ta kishte thënë thjeshtë:”Ju dua”. Derisa të mos e kuptoni në mënyrë shumë intime, që Krishti ka etje për ju, do të jetë e pamundur të mësoni atë që dëshiron të jetë ai për ju; as atë që ai do që ju të jeni për të. Zemra dhe Shpirti i Misionareve të Dashurisë qëndron krejtësishtë në këtë: Etja e zemrës së Krishtit është e fshehur tek të varfërit. Ky është burimi i vetëm i gjithë asaj që e bën jetën e MD.  Kjo ju bën të ditur, qoftë për qëllimet tona e për kushtin tonë të katërt, qoftë për shpirtin e Kongregatës sonë.  Shurja e etjes së Krishtit të gjallë mes nesh është e vetjma arsye që jemi në këtë kongregatë dhe i vetmi objekt i saj.  Thoni: gjithashtu mund të pohojmë për veten tonë, domethënë se kjo është arsye e jonë e vetme të jetojmë? [Për të ditur,] bëjeni, pra, pyetjen që vijon: e marrim me mend që etja e Krishtit nuk është qëllimi ynë e nuk do të shkruhet më në mur të kapelës sonë, kjo do të nënkuptonte njërin nga çfardo  ndryshimet në përcaktimin tim në mardhënjet e mia me Krishtin dhe në punën time?  Do të ndryshonte kjo diçka në jetën time?  Nuk do të ndjeja asnjë humbje?  Bëjeni me nder këto pyetje dhe, për secilin, ky të jetë një test për të zbuluar që etja e Krishtit është një realitet i gjallë [në jetën e tij]  e jo thjeshtë një ide e bukur…,”Kam etje”(Gjn 19,28)dhe” e keni bërë për mua”(Mt 25,40): kujtojuni se është e nevojshme t’i lexoni këto dy [fjalë], pra mjetin me qëllimin.
Askush të mos e ndajë atë që e ka bashkuar Zoti.
     Mos i nënçmoni mjetet tona kështu konkrete-punën me të varfrit, sado e vogël dhe e përvuajtur të jetë- që bëjnë nga jeta jonë një gjë kaq të bukur në sytë e Zotit.  Janë dhuratat më të çmueshme të Hyjit për Kongregatën tonë, për shkak të kësaj pranie të fshehur, po krejtësisht afër Krishtit, ashtu i afërt ta prekim [me dorë].
     [Vetëm] në punën tonë me të varfrit, qëllimi ynë do të zhdukej dhe etja e Krishtit do të kthehej në fjalë të pakuptim e të papërgjegje.  Mirëpo, duke i bashkuar të dyja, përcaktimi ynë i MD do të mbesë i gjallë dhe real, ashtu siç ka kërkuar Shën Maria.
   Të jeni të kujdesshëm në zgjedhjen e predikuesve të tërheqjeve [të prapësimeve].  Në fakt, të gjithë nuk e kuptojnë mire shpirtin tonë.  Nga ana tjetër, qofshin ata të ditur ose shenjtër, kjo nuk do të nënkuptonte me çdo kusht që me të vërtet e përfillin [e pranojnë] mirë përcaktimin tonë.  Po ashtu, nëse do të vini t’ju lus që të mos i dëgjoni, ose të lejoni t’ju bëjnë të bini në paqartësi.  Etja e Krishtit është vatër, pika e përkimit, qëllimi i gjithë asaj që janë dhe bëjnë MD.  Kisha ka vërtet disa herë:”Hiri ynë është ta shuajmë etjen e Krishtit, etjen e dashurisë për shpirtra, duke punuar për shpëtimin dhe shenjtërimin e më të varfërve ndër të varfër”.  Kjo nuk është asgjë tjetër, pos kjo.  Asgjë tjetër.  Të bëjmë gjithçka është në forcën tonë për të mbrojtur këtë dhuratë të Zotit për Kongregatën tonë.
   Fëmijë të dashur, të kini besim në mua e të jeni të kujdesshëm për atë që po ju them tash: vetëm etja e Krishtit, e shoqëruar nga bindja jonë  dhe nga kërkimi ynë si dhe nga përgjigja jonë shumë e përzemërt, vetëm kjo etje do ta mbajë gjallë Kongregatën tonë pasi do t’ju lë [të ndërroj jetë].  Nëse kjo do të përbëjë bazën e jetës suaj, atëherë për ju çdo gjë do të shkoj mirë.  Një do t’ju lë, por etja e Krishtit nuk do t’ju lë kurrë.  Krishtin e etur në të varfër do ta keni përherë me ju.  Kjo është arsyeja që dua që motrat aktive dhe etërit aktivë, motrat kontemplative me prifterinjë dhe etërit të ndihmohen në mënyrë të ndërsjellë për të shuar etjen e Krishtit me anën e mjeteve të dhuratave të tyre të nderuara: duke e mbështetur dhe duke e plotësuar njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë që të formohet një familje [unike] rreth qëllimit [të vetëm] dhe të këtij objektivi [unik].
   Keni kujdes të mos i mbani në hijen e kësaj kërkesë, as koperatorët, as laikët eMD, meqë ky përcaktim është dhe i tyre.  Ndihmojuni që ta njohin.  Meqenëse detyra e parë e një prifti është misteri i predikimit, disa vite më parë kam kërkuar nga priftërinjtë tanë ta fillojnë ta predikojnë këtë temë:”Kam etje” për të hyrë më shumë  në dhuratën e Zotit, që më ka bërë me 10 shtator.  Nga se e ndjej që Krishti e dëshiron shumë këtë nga ana e tyre, në të ardhmen, luteni, pra, Shën Marinë që t’ju mbajë të kujdesshëm përballë këtij aspekti të rëndësishëm të kushtit të katërt.  Shën Maria jonë do t’u ndihmojë të gjithëve që t’i mbesin besnik meqenëse ishte- me Shën Gjonin, e jam e sigurt, Maria Magdalenën-personi i parë që e dëgjoi këtë thirrje të Krishtit:”Kam etje”.
     Duke qëndruar në Kalvar, njihet intetsiteti dhe thellësia e kësaj dëshire të zjarrtë të Krishtit për ne dhe për të varfrit.  Po ne, e dimë këtë?  E ndiejmë sikur ajo?  Kërkoni që t’ju mësojë, meqë ju dhe gjithë Kongregata është e tij.  Misioni i saj është t’ju sjellë që ta shihni në fytyrë dashurinë e Zemrës së Krishtit të kryqëzuar siç u ndodhi Gjonit dhe Magdalenës.
   Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash jam unë, që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus:”Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit”.  Kjo të jetë për secilin prej jush ajo që Ati i shenjtë [Papa Gjon Pali II ] e thotë në letrën e tij: një fjalë e jetës.
    Si t’i afroheni etjes së krishtit?  Vetëm një fshehtësi: sa më shumë t’i afroheni Krishtit, aq më mirë do ta njihni etjen e tij.  ”Pendohuni e besoni [në Ungjillin]”, thotë Krishti.  Për çka duhet të pendohemi?  Për indiferencën tonë, për ashpërsinë tonë në zemër.  E në çka duhet të besohet?  Se Krishti ka etje, nga tash, për zemrën tuaj e për të varfrit.  Ai që i njeh dobësit tuaja, megjithatë dëshiron dashurinë tuaj: do thjeshtë që t’ia lini një mundësi që t’ju dojë [dashurojë].  Është Mësuesi i kohës.  Sa herë që i afrohemi atij, na bashkon me Shën Marinë, me Shën Gjonin, me Maria Magdalenën.
    Dëgjojeni.  Degjojeni duke shqiptuar vetë emrin tuaj.
    Bëni ashtu që gëzimi im dhe i juaj të jenë të plotë.


                                                                                                        Të lutemi.
                                                                                                        Zoti ju bekoftë 
                                                                                                        Nëna Tereze

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Dashuria ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut-qenësi e testamentit shpirtëror të Nënës Tereze

Thjeshtësia që fshehte thellësi
 Në rrjedhën e historisë janë të pakta rastet që janë shkruar kaq shumë libra për një krijesë njerëzore,siç ka ndodhur me Gonxhe Bojaxhiun, motër Maria Tereza, që më vonë u bë e njohur me emrin Nëna Tereze.  Nga 6 janari i vitit 1929 (sa kishte mbushur 18 vjeç) e deri sa kaloi në amshim (më 5 shtator 1997) jetoi në Kalkutë të Indisë dhe u bë aq e çmuar dhe e dashur sa që bota e quajti NËNË.
 Besimin e thellë në Hyjin dhe Birin e tij,  Jezu Krishtin,  përshpirtshmërinë e palëkundur, qëndresën, aftësinë vepruese, flijimin e jashtëzakonshëm për njerzit më të varfër, Nëna e dëshmoi sidomos nëpërmjet rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të themeluar nga ajo më 1950, dhe me shtëpit e shumta të hapura në vende të ndryshme të botës për njerzit e mbetur në rrugë, për të braktisurit, për fëmijët me të meta mendore si dhe me ndërtimin e qytetit për të gërbulurit në rrethinën e Kalkutës dhe më vonë me hapjen e shtëpive në qendra të tjera të Indisë dhe në shtete të tjera, edhe në kryeqytetet: Romë, Londër, Paris, Nju-Jork, Moskë, madje dhe brenda vetë Vatikanit.
  Një pjesë e madhe e librave të shumtë për Nënën Tereze u shkruan gjatë kohës kur ajo ishte gjallë, pra kur çdo gjë të qenësisë së veprimit, të dijes e të aftësisë së sajë e dëshmonte me punë konkrete e me flijime të pandërprera për Hyjin krijues dhe për njerzit e shtresave më të ulëta të mjediseve të ndryshme shoqërore, sidomos atij Indian.
  Mbas ndërrimit të jetës së Nënës- kthimi në shtëpinë e Atit-siç thoshte ajo zakonishtë, vijuan të botohen për të një varg librash të tjerë.  Në mënyrë të veçantë një “vështrim” e shkaktoi zbulimi dhe ndriçimi i të dhënave të jetës e të veprimit të saj të gjatë procesit për lumturim, që dëshmohet, qoftë me libra të rinj, qoftë me ribotimin e atyre paraprakë.
  Numrin më të madh të librave të shkruara e të botuara për Nënën Tereze gjatë jetës së saj, e shkruan autorë e autore, që e njohën pandërmjetësishtë Nënën ose bashkëpuntorët, barinj shpirtërorë e laikë.  Mirpo, jashtë këtyre librave (monografi, studime, përmbledhje uratash e tekstesh të saj) kishte mbetur një varg letrash e  dokumentesh, që Nëna qëllimisht i mbajti për vete ose ua besoi pak bashkëpuntorëve ose bashkëpuntoreve të saj, si si, fjala vjen, prifti Celeste Van Exem-it.
   Me bërjen publike të teksteve të nxjerra nga shiritat e magnetofonit, të letrave e dokumenteve të tjerë, pasuria shpirtërore, guximi, përshpirtshmëria dhe flijimi i Nënës Tereze për njeriun, sidomos për të varfërin, dalin në një dritë më të plotë, më  bindëse dhe heqin dhe ato pak dyshime që ndonjëri mund t’i ketë pasur për qenësisë e veprimit, dhe të besimit të saj në Hyjin dhe në dashurinë në njeriun, sidomos për atë të braktisur, të përbuzur, të droguar (Mt 25,31-40).
  Në këtë rrjedhë me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme janë sidomos ditari i saj, letrat dërguar kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, mons. Ferdinand Perier-it dhe priftit Celeste Van Exem-it, Testamenti shpirtëror i saj , i shkruar pak kohë para vdekjes, tekste të shkruara nga ajo si dhe nga mendimet e bashkëpuntorëve, që, për procesin e lumturimit, u morën si dëshmi.
  Të gjitha këto e përligjin sa veçantinë aq edhe madhështinë e Nënës Tereze, aftësinë vepruese e organizative, kulturën dhe dijen e saj sa të gjerë aq dhe të thellë, pjekurinë shpirtërore befasuese, për përshpirtshmërinë e thellë dhe flijimin e vijueshëm, sidomos nga të varfërve ndër të varfër për të përmbushur thirrjen e dytë të Birit të Hyjit, Krishtit, që e përjetoi më 10 shtator 1946 në tren duke shkuar për Darjeeling (Indi).
  Rëndësinë e zbulimit dhe të bërjes publike të dokumenteve të ndryshme e dëshmojnë dhe fjalët e atit Braian Lolodiejchuk, hulumtues (postulator) i çështjes së procesit të lumturimit të Nënës Tereze, i cili duke u përgjigjur në pyetjen se çfarë frytesh kishte sjell puna hulumtuese e mijëra dokumenteve e të dhënave rreth figurës së Nënës , thotë:
      “Ka mundësuar të kuptohet që thjeshtësia e saj ka fshehur në realitet një   
Thellësi,të cilën pak persona e kishin vrejtur e aq më pak [e kishin] imagjinuar.  Para se t’i mbushte 36 vjet, në moshën kur e themeloi rendin e Misionareve të Dashurisë,  shkrimet e saj dëshmojnë për një pjekuri shpirtërore befasuese.  Dinim që një person me famë botërore të shënjtërisë,që tërheqte vëmendjen e jashtëzakonshme, duhej të kishte ‘diçka’.  Po çfarë ishte kjo?  Ishte sekreti i saj.
      “Thellësia  e saj, jeta e saj shpirtërore, dashuria e saj dhe në veprimin konkret, po zbulohen sot”.
      Pa dyshim, gjatë hulumtimeve të mëtejshme dhe me gjetjen dhe të dokumenteve të tjera, që mund të zbulohen gjatë procesit për  shenjtërimin e saj, do të njihen dhe të dhëna tjera, të cilat do të mundësojnë ndriçimin dhe më të plotë të kësaj figure për shumëçka të pazakonshme të njerëzimit, jo vetëm të shekullit XX.
    Dokumentet, letrat dhe tekstet e zbuluara të Nënës Tereze e përligjin punën me  rëndësi të shumëfishtë të saj dhe të motrave, që vërtet, ishte ditur dhe ishte çmuar edhe më parë nga bashkëpuntoret dhe bashkëpuntorët, nga njerëz të thjeshtë, nga ata për të cilat ajo dhe motrat e rendit të saj u flijuan me vite të tëra, po dhe nga personalitete botërore më të shquara fetare, politike e kulturore.  Pra, u ridëshmua fakti i njohur se Nëna Tereze nuk ishte quajtur rastësishtë në të gjallë të saj  “Shenjtëreshë e gjallë” e më vonë edhe Nënë.
  Ajo që në të vërtet e kushtëzoi dhe do ta kushtëzojë dhe në të ardhmen interesimin e shumë penave të njohura e të panjohura, që u morën e do të merren me figurën  dhe me punën e saj shumë të çmuar, sidomos me më të varfërit ndër të varfërit dhe me më të mjerët e shoqërisë njerzore, qenë dy cilësi kryesore:
        Veprimi konkret dhe
        përmasa hyjnorja.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Qenësia e veprimit konkret

Rëndësia e veprimit konkret në jetën e Nënës Tereze përligjet nga çasti i mbërritjes në Indi për t’u shërbyer të varfërve,për t’i ndarë vuajtjet, dhembjet dhe pësimet me ta.  Pra, çdo gjë e qenësishme, qoftë ndaj Hyjit, qoftë ndaj njeriut, ajo e dëshmoi nëpërmjet veprimit konkret.
   Nëna Tereze në çdo punë të Misionareve të Dashurisë u flijua e para : e para u mor me njerzit e mbetur nëpër rrugë të Kalkutës, të atyre që vdisnin të dëshpruar e të vetëmuar, të harruar dhe nga antarët e familjes, me të gërbulur, me ata me të meta fizike e mendore, për të cilët as individët, as institucionet shoqërore nuk kujdeseshin!  Ky përkushtim dhe flijim i saj në veprimin të përditëshëm, i përshkuar nga drita dhe dashuria hyjnore, bëri që ajo dhe motrat e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të çmohen e të nderohen në  mënyra të veçanta kudo.
    Ideja e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut për t’iu përkushtuar njerëzve të shtresave më të ulta shoqërore, para se gjithash në Indinë e varfër, nuk lindi mbas mbërritjes së saj në këtë vend,  po ishte më e hershme dhe e vijueshme.  Këtë e thotë ajo vetë:

“Kam ardhur në Indi me të vetmen shpresë që t’i shpëtoj shumë shpirtëra dhe ta meritoj larin e martires.  Puna, që e kam bërë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, më ka ndihmuar mjaft ta përmbush këtë dëshirë timen.  Tash, në vitin e fundit, Zoti ka ndërhyrë [më 10 shtator 1946] me një thirrje tjetër (t’u shërbej më të varfërve ndër të varfër).  Kjo thirrje u rrit aq fort, aq qartë në çdo meshë e në çdo kungim, sa shpesh më pushton dëshira për këto rrugë të reja.  Ju e dini  [(Van Exem-i)] se nuk dua ta lë Loreton, s’kam asnjë  lloj motivi personal, absolutishtë asnjë, përveç thirrjes [së Hyjit]. Jeta dhe puna që Hyji dëshiron që unë t’i përmbush janë kaq të ndryshëm nga jeta dhe nga puna në Loreto, sa, nëse do të mbetja [këtu] , nuk do ta përfillja vullnesën e Tij.  Varfëria absolute që Hyji e dëshiron kaq shumë, që do ishte jashtë rregullave që janë këtu [në rendin e Loretos].  Shërbimi i vijueshëm është të përzihesh me më të varfërit ndër të varfër,  që në të vërtet, është e kundërta e saj që zbatohet këtu”.

   Dashuria për Indinë dhe të varfrit e këtij vendi dhe për të varfrit kudo në botë i kishte rrënjët në dashurinë e saj  për Hyjin, në Birin e tij, Krishtin të kryqëzuar e të ngjallur për shëlbimin e njeriut, dhe për përligjjen e rëndësisë së hirit hyjnor e të dritës hyjnore për jetën e njeriut në tokë.
   Pra, Nëna Tereze njësoi dashurinë e pafund për të Birin e Hyjit, Krishtin, dhe dashurinë e pafund për njeriun.  Me fjalë të tjera, me punën  e vet të përditshme me më të varfërit ndër të varfër, me lutje, me flijimet që bëri, me vetminë e vet, me gjithçka që i takoi asaj dhe jetës së saj të përvuajtur, gjakoi ta shuajë “Kam etje” te Krishtit.
   Thënja e Krishtit në kryq: “Kam etje”, përligj dashurinë e Tij ndaj Atit krijues po dhe ndaj njeriut, njerëzimit.  Pikërishtë “Kam etje” – dashuri që nënkupton qenësin dhe thellësinë e jashtëzakonshme për jetën e njeriut- u bë për Nënën Tereze udhërrëfyes, u bë baza e çdo mendimi e veprimi të saj, edhe në çastet më të rënda jetësore.
    Në Testamentin shpirtëror të Nënës Tereze dërguar motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe pjestarëve të degëve të tjera të themeluara nga ajo, për këtë thotë:
     “Kam etje është fjalë shumë më e thellë sesa Krishti të kishte thënë thjeshtë:’Ju dua’.  Derisa të mos e kuptoni në mënyrë shumë intime, që Krishti ka etje për ju, do të jetë e pamundur të mësoni atë që dëshiron të jetë ai për ju; as atë që ai don që ju të jeni për të.  Zemra  dhe shpirti i Misionareve të Dashurisë qëndron krejtësishtë  në këtë: Etja e Zemrës së Krishtit është e fshehur tek të varfërit”.

   Shuarja e “Kam etje” te më të varfërit ndër të varfër, por edhe tek të tjerët, u bë pjesë e pandashme e shpirtit dhe e veprimit  të Nënës Tereze për arsye se, siç thotë ajo, “Jeta është vetë jeta e Zotit në ne”.
   Sipas Nënës për ta shuar këtë etje duhet të kesh shpirt të pastër e të mbushur me dashuri dhe këtë dashuri ta dëshmosh ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut.  Në ungjillin sipas Gjonit theksohet në mënyrë të qartë ky përbërës i qenësishëm i bësimit në Zotin:
   “Hyji është dashuri, dhe, kush mbetet në dashuri, mbetet në Hyjin dhe Hyji mbetet në të”(1Gjo.4,11-16).
Duke folur për jetën shpirtërore, Nëna Tereze thotë se ajo është “Bashkim i dashurisë me Krishtin, në të cilin hyjnorja dhe njerëzorja njësohen krejtësishtë njëra me tjetrën.  Gjithë atë që më kërkon Krishti është që t’i jepem atij me gjithë varfërinë time dhe me hiçin tim”

  Sipas Nënës, Hyji-dashuri banon Brenda nesh:
   “Zoti është Brenda meje, një prani më intime sesa e marr me mend vetë”. Së këndejmi, sipas saj, dashuria hyjnore nuk duhet kërkuar askund tjetër pos në zemër: “Një zemër e pastër mund ta shohë Zotin tek të tjerët”.

   Duke u nisur nga një përcaktim i këtillë, Nëna Tereze thoshte: “Mos i lejoni asnjë dhimbjeje,asnjë shqetësim t’ju godasë në mënyrë që t’ju bëjë ta harroni gëzimin e Krishtit të ngjallur”.
   Përmbushja e dashurisë ndaj Hyjit krijues dhe dashurisë ndaj njeriut, sidomos atij të varfër, që bëjnë të njejtën gjë,  për Nënën ishte ligji më i lartë dhe më i qenësishëm, ligji i flijimit, që duhet të zbatohej duke dhënë shembullin vetijak,  pra duke filluar gjithmonë nga vetvetja.  Kjo gjë kushtëzoi që Nëna dhe motrat e rendit të saj, duke u ofruar dashurisë së Hyjit dhe jetën e tyre njerëzve të religjioneve të ndryshme, dhanë shembullin e flijimit të Krishtit e të dashurisë së tij në veprimin e përditshëm.
   Nga çasti i mbërritjes në Indi e deri sa ndërroi jetë, Nëna Tereze e zbatoi në jetë e me jetë thënjen e Shën Palit: “Nuk jam unë më që jetoj, po Krishti jeton në mua”(Gal 2,20).
   Këtë e përligjin dhe fjalët e Nënës:

     “Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni Krishtin në qetësinë e zemrës suaj, nuk mund ta dëgjoni të thotë ‘Kam etje’ në zemrën e të varfërve.  Mos e braktisni kurrë këtë kontakt intim e të përditshëm me Krishtin, jo si ide të thjeshtë, po si person të gjallë”.

   për arsye se

    “Krishti dëshiron që secili prej nesh ta dëgjojë, ai është që ju flet në qetësinë e zemrës”.  Pra, Nëna thotë: “Për mua është shumë  e qartë se gjithëçka [të gjitha veprimet] në Misionaret e Dashurisë ka si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit”.

Për Nënën “Kam etje” është dashuri e përjetshme, është qenësia e veprimit dhe e jetës së Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe e degëve të tjera të këtij rendi:

  “Nje ditë do t’ju lë, por etja e Krishtit nuk do t’ju lerë kurrë.  Krishtin e etur në të varfër do ta keni përherë me ju”.

Pra, thënia “Kam etje”, që Nëna e lidhte me të varfërit, ishte një gjë qenësore:
     “Të jemi të varfër nënkupton të jemi të lirë, aq të lirë sa të mos jemi të zotruar nga pasuritë tona, aq të lirë sa që pasuritë tona të mos na sundojnë… Të mbesim të zbrazët sa më shumë që është e mundur në mënyrë që Zoti mund të na mbushë [plotësojë]”.

Kjo dëshmohet dhe nga fjalët e Krishtit, të thëna nëpërmjet gojës së Nënës Tereze:
   “Të varfërit, që dua të na i sillni mua, ty dhe motrave tua , që do të ofrojnë jetën e tyre si viktima të dashurisë sime, do të m’i sjellin ata shpirtëra”
  dhe

“Dëshiroj rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella në varfërinë time të kryqit.  Dëshiroj rregulltare të bindura, të përshkuara nga bindja e ime e kryqit.  Dëshiroj rregulltare plotë e përplot me dashuri e mirësi të kryqit”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Përmasa hyjnore

Cilësimi:”shenjtëreshë e gjallë” për nënën Tereze u bë qysh gjatë jetës nga ata që e njohën për së afërmi, e panë në aktin e lutjes, të veprimit e të vuajtjes, të këmbnguljes për ta shuar “Kam etje”të Krishtit tek të varfërit, pa marrë parasysh se ku ishin e kush ishin, cilës racë e cilit religjion i takonin.  Në qoftë se thellohemi në mendimin e saj, në njësimin shpirtëror të saj me Hyjin dhe me Birin e tij të kryqëzuar, Krishtin, me Shën Marinë, pra me hirin hyjnor, atëherë cilësimi “shenjtëreshë e gjallë” del krejtësishtë i natyrshëm.  Në të vërtet, mbas dy thirrjeve të Krishtit, që i përjetoi( të parën në Letnicë e të dytën në Darjeeling), Nëna Tereze njësohet, bëhet një me Krishtin, për asryes se bëhet vegël, mjet i tij, shëndërrohet në krijesë që përmbush vetëm dashruinë dhe kërkesat e Krishtit e të nënës së tij, Marisë. Nëna Tereze zhvishet nga çdo gjë e saj për t’u vënë krejtësishtë në duart e Hyjit, për të kryer vetëm atë  që dëshironte Ai: sjelljen e gëzimit e të Dashurisë mes më të varfërve ndër të varfër, mes të braktisurve, të vetmuarve, të gërbulurve.  Pra, ndodh një proces i natyrshëm, siç thekson vetë Nëna:”Ja dhuroj veten Zotit dhe e bëjë Zotinin timin”.
   Ky bashkim i saj me Hyjin dëshmohet me përkushtimin në lutje për arsye se lutja ishte i vetmi mjet për bartjen e dashurisë së të varfërve tek Krishti dhe barjen e dashurisë së Krishtit tek ata si dhe për t’i zgjedhur vështërsitë konkrete të jetës së njeriut.  Për këtë Nëna thotë:
“Lutja nuk është asgjë tjetër por njësim me Krishtin.  Siç thuhet në Letrën e Shën Palit: ‘Nuk jam më unë që jetoj, po Krishti që jeton në mua’.  Krishti lutet në mua, Krishti mendon në mua, Krishti sheh nëpërmjet syve të mi, Krishti flet me anën e fjalëve të mia, Krishti punon me duart e mia, Krishti ecë me këmbët e mia, Krishti dashuron me zemrën time”.

Lutjen, si përbërs të qenësishëm në jetën e Nënës Tereze, e thekson dhe pasardhsja e saj, që e mori udhëheqjen e Misionareve të Dashurisë, motra Nirmala:” Lutja i ka shërbyer Nënës Tereze ta përballoj varfërinë, zhgënjimin, t’i përballoj dhimbjet, vujtjet e veta dhe të tjerëve.  Varri i saj në Shtëpinë amë në Kalkutë,ndodhet pikërishtë në vendin ku ajo, e gjunjëzuar, lutej me orë të tëra, që ishte mjet më i qenësishëm i jetës dhe veprimit  te saj.  Ajo, siç dëshmojnë motrat e rendit të themeluar nga ajo, Misionaret e Dashurisë,  po dhe persona të tjerë, vazhdon të  jetë e pranishme në veprimet e motrave në çdo kënd të botës, ku vuajtja e kafshon mishin e njeriut”.

Hyjnorja, që e cilësoi Nënën Tereze, përligjet edhe nga letrat dhe dokumentet që u zbuluan dhe u shtjelluan gjatë për lumturimin e saj.  Në librin Terezja e Kalkutës një mistike midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, autorja, Gloria Germani, thotë:”[Tekstet] ofrojnë perspektiva interpretuese rrënjësishtë të reja” për arsye se jeta, veprimi i Nënës Tereze, është “përvoja e një uniteti të  thellë”.
   Përvoja e unitetit të thellë të Nënës Tereze duhet kuptuar para se gjithash në bashkimin e plotë të konkretes dhe të hyjnores në shpirtin dhe veprimin e përditëshëm të saj.Për të përligjur atë që u tha më sipër, po sjell mendimin  e kardinalit Martinit, të botuar në La repubblica më 18 tetor 2003, një ditë para se Nëna Tereze të shpallej e lumturuar nga papa Gjon Pali II:
”Sa herë që, në dhjetëvjetshat e shkuar, e kam takuar Nënën Tereze të Kalkutës, që do të lumturohet nesër nga Gjon Pali II, kam fituar përshtypjen e thellë, si të një krijese jashtë asaj të përditshmes, gati si vegim të një qenieje që nuk i përket kësaj toke, edhe pse me aftësinë t’i administroj gjërat e këtij dheu.  Kishte në të një të përbashkët unike të butësisë e të forcës, të shpirtëshmërisë e të konkretësisë, të përvujtërisë e të vetëdijes së dinjitetit e të misionit të saj, që më bënin të me shfaqej si diçka, rrënjët e së cilës nuk dukej të ishin në këtë botë”.

Këtë cilësi të Nënës Tereze e bën edhe më të qartë mendimi i motrës Nirmala, jo vetëm që është nga më të rrallat dhe më të vëçantit që më ka rënë të lexoj, por përligj në mënyrë të pamëdyshtë njësimin e dy cilësive Brenda figurës së Nënës Tereze: njerëzoren  dhe hyjnoren:
   “Zemra e Nënës [Tereze] digjej nga dashuria për Krishtin- në kungim (eukaristinë), të cilit ajo ia kushtoi krejtësisht dhe paanësisht jetën e saj, me një besim të përzemërt në Të, e Ai e shëndrroi [Nënën Tereze]  në Veten e vet.  Kështu, kur njerzit e shihnin atë, në realitet e shihnin vetëm Krishtin”.

Shëndërrimi i Nënës Tereze në vegël të Krishtit, në dashurinë e tij në mënyrë që ajo t’i bartë të varfërit, të braktisurit, të gërbulurit tek Krishti dhe dashurinë  e Krishtit ta bart tek ata, dëshmon shëndërrimin e saj në vetë hirin e Krishtit.
Rreth kësaj dukurie motra Nirmala thotë:
  “[Nëna] e dashuronte dhe i shërbente Krishtit në më të varfërit ndër të varfër. I ftonte të gjithë ta ndanin me të gëzimin për t’i dashur më të varfërit ndër të varfër dhe e ftonte secilin që mos të dhuronte atë që e kishte tepricë, por të bënte flijime për dashurinë.  Varej [Nëna Tereze] krejtësishtë nga provania hyjnore për të gjitha nevojat tona e për ato të të varfërve”

Dhe

“Nuk du të përmend ndonjë episodë të veçantë, por nuk e harroj dashurinë e saj të vijueshme të pakushtëzuar për të gjithë personat.  Kush ka takuar mund të dëshmoj për këtë.  E, pastaj, mendoj për përvujtrinë e saj.  E kujtoj përherë, është përherë në zemrën time.  Më kujtohet se sytë e  Nënës Tereze shikonin përtej kësaj bote.  Nëna Tereze i qe dorzuar në mënyrë të thellë, absolute, vullnesës së Zotit, e Zoti e përdori si vegël për dashurinë e tij”.

Nëna Tereze jo vetëm ishte vetë e shenjtë, por “ I ftonte të gjithë që të jenë shenjtër nëpërmjet lutjes dhe verpave të mëshirës, duke i përsëritur përhere fjalët e Krishtit:’ Për të vërtet po ju them: çka do bëtë për njërin nga këta vllezër të mi më të vegjël, e bëtë për mua’(Mt 25,31-46).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Përvojë dhe dije sa e gjerë aq e thellë.

Kur i analizon me vëmendje letrat, Testamentin shpirtëror, tekstet e lutjeve, tekstet nga ligjëratat e ndryshme të Nënës Tereze dhe thellohesh në mendimet që dalin prej tyre, bindesh se ato dëshmojnë një dije dhe një përvojë sa të gjerë aq edhe të thellë.  Fjalia e saj është me drejtpeshim, kuptimisht e pasur, e saktë dhe e qartë.  Duke i njohur mjediset shoqërore, kulturat dhe religjionet e ndryshme, ajo mbëltoi në vete një dije e një përvojë të madhe, e cila i mundësoi t’i shohë, t’i shqyrtojë e t’i shprehë gjërat me një lehtësi e natyrshmëri të rrallë.  Mendimet dhe interpretimet e ungjijve përligjin një njohje të thellë të Biblës e të literaturës biblike.  Nëna kishte një besim dhe dashuri të palëkundur ndaj Hyjit dhe çdo punë e bënte sikur çdo gjë  varej prej saj, ndërsa frytet të vareshin prej Hyjit:

“Duhet ta kryej punën time sikur gjithçka varet prej meje dhe ta pres rezultatin sikur gjithçka varet prej Zotit”.

Krahas kësaj, Nëna Tereze njihte edhe veprimtarin e një vargu shenjtërish e shenjtëreshash, sidomos e njihte jetën dhe përshpirtshmërinë e Terezes së Lisieux, Maria Françeska Kabrinit, po dhe veprimtarinë e shumë personaliteteve të tjera, midis tyre dhe të Gandhit.
Nëna qe e vetëdijshme se para Zotit ishte një hiç, por duke u njësuar dhe duke u ndriçuar nga hiri i tij, mendimin e saj e veçon një siguri e guxim i madh, ndonjëherë i pazakonshëm.  Në të vërtetë, nëpërmjet gojës së vet ajo i shqiptoi fjalët  dhe dëshirat e vetë Hyjit.  Ajo, si thoshte vetë, ishte  një vegël në dorën  e Krishtit; çdo gjë që vepronte, nuk ishte tjetër pos miratim e plotësim i dëshirës dhe i përcaktimeve të hirit të Hyjit.
  Në qenësinë e vet, mesazhi i Nënës i drejtohet, para se gjithash, zemrës së njeriut, që për të nënkupton shpirtin.  Zemra është vendi ku përligjet shpirtmadhësia dhe dashuria hyjnore, përvuajtësia, po dhe egoizmi, mendjemadhësia, lakmia, kryeneçësia.  Nëna Tereze ishte e bindur se vetëm njerëzit me zemër të mirë mund ta shuajnë etjen e Krishtit të kryqëzuar:

“Etja e Krishtit  është vatër, pikë e përkimit, qëllim i gjithë asaj që janë dhe bëjnë Misionaret e Dashurisë”.

Pra, pa pasur një zemër të madhe dhe të pastër nuk mund  ta përfillim dashurinë e Hyjit dhe nuk mund t’u ndihmojmë të tjerëve.  Rreth kësaj Nëna thotë:

“Nuk mund t’u japim asgjë të tjerëve nëse jeta jonë nuk është plot e përplot me dashuri të Hyjit, nëse zemrat tona nuk janë të pastra.  Krishti ka thënë:’Lum ata që i kanë zemrat e pastra për asrye se e shohin Zotin’(Mt 5,8).  Nëse nuk e shohim Zotin, është e vështirë ta duam njëri tjetrin”.

  Së këndejmi, dashuria ndaj Hyjit krijues dhe dashuria ndaj të varfërve, sipas Nënës Tereze, nuk mund të mendohen jashtë zemrës, jashtë vullnetit të individit.  Askush nuk mund të jetë i përvuajtur, i butë, i mëshirshëm, i gatshëm të flijohet për tjetrin nëse nuk e ka një zemër të madhe, që në qenësi nënkupton dashurinë hyjnore.  Për këtë arsye në Testamentin Shpirtëror, drejtuar motrave të rendit të saj dhe bashkëpuntorëve të degëve të tjera, ajo shkruan:

“… me këtë letër dua t’u drejtohem zemrave tuaja.  Krishti dëshiron t’i lëvizë zemrat tona për të mos humbur dashurinë tonë të parë, veçmas në të ardhmen, kur do t’ju lë [të ndërroj jetë].  Ja, pse ju  kërkoj që ta lexoni këtë letër para Sakramentit të shenjtë, pikërisht aty ku u shkrua, për arsye se Krishti vetë mund t’i flasë secilit prej jush”.

   Besimi i njeriut në Hyjin, natyrisht, dëshmohet me anën e mendjes, me përcaktimin dhe me vullnetin  e tij, me ndërgjegjen e tij.   Pra, sipas Nënës, besimi (feja) është fakt i ndërgjegjës dhe jashtë kësaj ai nuk mund të kuptohet mirëfilli, ajo thotë : 

“Religjioni është kulti i Zotit, pra një fakt i vetëdijes” dhe “ Të besosh, domethënë të jetosh”.  Kjo  ndodh nga fakti se, siç thotë Nëna, “Besimi është e vetmja gjë që qenësisht është e jona”  dhe se “ Feja është një dhuratë e Hyjit.  Pa fe jeta është e pamundur”.

Duke u nisur nga ky përcaktim qenësor, Nëna thekson:
“T’i japem Zotit, domethënë t’i ofroj atij vullnesën time të lirë, arsyen time, jetën time…Besim, domethënë edhe dashuri.  Sa më shumë që besojmë, aq më tepër e duam Zotin dhe njerëzit”.

   Nëna Tereze qe një qenie njerëzore konkrete, e lindur e rritur në një familje e një mjedis shoqëror konkret, në frymën e përshpirtmërisë sa të veçantë aq edhe të pasur.  Në moshën 18 vjeçare e përjetoi thirrjen e parë të Krishtit.  Dy vite më vonë vendosi t’i përkushtojë jetën e vet Hyjit dhe njerëzve të varfër, tek të cilët shihte Hyjin, shihte Birin e tij të kryqëzuar dhe dashurinë e Tij.  Janë me qindra e mijrëra të varfër e të lënë në mëshirën e fatit, të cilëve, e prirë nga hiri i Hyjit, ajo u tha një fjalë të ngrohtë, u fali një buzëqeshje, ua fali dashurinë e saj prej nëne ose e strehoi në shtëpitë e Misionareve të Dashurisë.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Thirrja e dytë

Pas përjetimit të thirrjes së dytë (10 shtator 1946) që ta braktisë rendin e Loretos dhe t’u përkushtohet krejtësisht më të varfërve ndër të varfër, pra të bëhet “viktimë e dashurisë” së Hyjit, për të përmbush dëshirën e Krishtit, Nëna Tereze cilësohet dhe me përmasën hyjnore. Në të vërtetën, thirrja e dytë e njëson krejtësisht me Hyjin; veprimet e mendimet e saj marrin përmasën hyjnore: drejtohen prej hirit dhe dritës së Hyjit. Pra, ajo vihet krejtësisht në duart e Tij që Ai e udhëheqë me të, siç del dhe nga letra e saj dërguar priftit, Van Exem-it:

“I thuaj (kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, F. Perier) se nuk dëshiroj asgjë tjetër pos ta përfill e ta përmbush vullnetin e shenjtë të Zotit. Tash s’kam frikë. I vihem Zotit krejtësisht në duar. Ai mund të veprojë me mua sit ë dojë”.

Nëna donte që me vullnetin e vet të përmbushe vullnetin e Hyjit. Ky përcaktim rridhte nga fakti se:

“Me qenë e shenjtë, domethënë me u lirua (me heq dorë) nga gjithçka që nuk është Zot. Do t’ia shpaloj zemrën e do ta zbraz nga të gjitha gjërat e krijuara; do të jetoj në varfëri dhe e tërhequr. Do të heq dorë nga vullneti im, nga prirjet e mia, nga ëndrrat e mia dhe nga fantazimet e mia dhe to të bëhen një skllave e vullnetshme e vullnetit të Zotit”.

Pra, Nëna Tereze e ndjeu thellë në shpirt praninë dhe zërin e Birit të Hyjit, po dhe foli në emër të tij, siç dëshmohet nga letra e 13 qershorit 1947 dërguar kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Ferdinand Perier:

“Dua indiane rregulltare (religjioze), viktima të dashurisë sime, që janë Maria dhe Marta, që të jenë të bashkuara në mua për të rrezatuar dashurinë time drejt shpirtrave. Dua rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella në varfërinë time të kryqit”.

Kjo mënyrë e njësimit të zërit të Krishtit me zërin e saj përligjet edhe në letrën e 3 dhjetorit (1947) në krempten e Shën Françeskut Saverio, po ashtu dërguar F. Perier”

“Vogëlushja ime, eja, afromu: më prij nëpër kasollet (anglisht: slums) të të varfërve. Eja, bëju pishtarja ime. Nuk mund të shkoj vetë. Nuk më njohim dhe për këtë arsye nuk me dashurojnë. Eja, shko në mesin e tyre. Bashkë me ty më drejto te ta. Të hyhet si etje në kasollët e tyre, nëpër vendbanimet e tyre të errëta  e të papërshtatshme! Eja, natyrës së veprimit të Misionareve të Dashurisë :majmun duke kercyer: otrat duhet të jetojnë në varfëri të plotë –varfërinë e Kryqit – pa asgjë tjetër pos me Zotin. Për të shmangur që pasuritë të zotërojnë zemrat e tyre, nuk do të kenë asgjw jashtë trupit, po do të mbështeten me punën e duarve të tyre: varfëri françeskane, punë benediktine”.

Nëna Tereze ishte e vetëdijshme për njësimin shpirtëror të saj me dashurinë e Hyjit, prandaj thotë:

“Çdo frymëmarrje imja, çdo shikim im, çdo veprim
do të jetë një akt i Dashurisë hyjnore
e çdo gjë që do të bëj
do ta bëj për dashurinë tënde, o Zot i dashur”.

Pikërisht këtë njësim e kërkonte dhe nga motrat e rendit të saj, po dhe nga të tjerët. Veprimi i Nënës Tereze duhet të shërbënte si shembull: 

“Nuk mendoj se kam cilësi të veçanta, nuk kërkoj asgjë për punën që do të bëj. Është vepër e tij.
Unë jam si një lapës i vogël në duart e Tij, asgjë tjetër. Është ai që mendon. Është ai që shkruan: lapsi nuk ka të bëjë asgjë me gjithë këtë. Lapsi vetën duhet që të përdoret”.

Besimi i Nënës në Zotin ishte aq i thellë dhe zemra e saj aq e pastër sa ajo e shihte Atin Krijues, e ndiente zërin e tij dhe kuvendonte me të:
“Zemra ime është aq e pastër që unë mund të shoh fytyrën e Zotit në vëllanë tim, në motrën time, në zezaken, në lakuriqen, në atë të gërbulurën, në atë që është duke vdekur? Kjo është ajo për të cilën duhet të lutemi”.

Besimi i palëkundur në Hyjin dhe dashuria hyjnore e bartur në shpirtin e saj kushtëzuan që njerëzit të jenë për të vëllezër e motra, anëtarë të një familje; ata njësohen me dashurinë dhe në dashurinë e Hyjit, e cila i fisnikëron, i afron dhe i bën të lumtur pikërisht mbi bazën e kësaj dashurie:
“Meqë Zoti jeton në ne e na bën të hyjnueshëm, ne të gjithë jemi vëllezër e motra: një familje e madhe e fëmijëve të Zotit”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Testamenti-vepër e rrallë përshpirtshmërie
 Qëllimi kryesor i themelimit të rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, dhe të nëndegëve tjera, nuk qe ndihma sociale  njerëzve të varfër, sikur gjakonte dikush ta përcaktonte, por bartja e dashurisë hyjnore tek njerëzit e varfër, tek ata me të meta fizike e mentale; tek të gërbulurit e të droguarit dhe mbartja e këtyre tek Hyji dhe drita e hirit të tij.  Këtë gjë Nëna e thotë në mënyrë të qartë:

 “Nëse dashuria ime për motrat e mia është e mirë, atëherë dashuria e ime për Krishtin do të jetë e mirë.  Nuk janë dy dashuri.  Sa më thellë është dashuria ime për Krishtin, aq më e thellë është dashuria për motrat e mia, aq më i madh është zelli për të shkuar drejt të varfërve”.

 Me një fjalë në gjithë veprimin jetësorë të Nënës Tereze vëndimtare qe dashuria e Hyjit dhe dashuria ndaj Hyjit, ashtu si thuhet në Ungjillin sipas Mateut:

“ Më parë kërkojeni mbretërinë e Hyjit dhe të drejtën e tij dhe çdo gjë do t’ju jepet në vijim”( Mt 6,33).

Mbas thirrjes së dytë të Krishtit, çdo gjë që Nëna veproi, u përligj nëpërmjet përmbushjes së kësaj dashurie dhe u drejtua nga hiri dhe drita hyjnore.  Ja si e shpreh Nëna përcaktimin e saj programor:

“Zoti im, sipas vullnesës time të lirë e me ndihmën e dashurisë sate, unë dua të rrij këtu, nëpër rrugë me të varfërit për të përmbushur dëshirën tënde.  Nuk dua të kthem mbrapa: komuniteti im janë të varfërit; siguria e tyre është siguria ime; shëndeti i tyre është shëndeti im.  Shtëpia ime është shtëpia e të varfërve.  Jo thjeshtë e të varfërve, por e më të varfërve ndër të varfër. Të atyre që nuk u afrohemi pse kemi frikë nga ndyrësia dhe infektimi.  Të atyre plotë me sëmundje e epidemi.  Të atyre që nuk mund të luten për arsye se nuk kan një copë stof.  Të atyre që nuk mund të han, pse e kanë humbur fuqin të ushqehen.  Të atyre që nuk ja dalin të qajnë se i kanë derdhur të gjithë lotët.  Të atyre që luajnë në kalldërmet e rrugëve, duke ditur se po vdesin, ndërsa të gjithë të tjerët u kalojnë pranë, pa u kushtuar atyre kujdes. Të atyre që kan nevojë jo aq shumë për një shtëpi me tulla, por për një zemër që i kupton.  Të atyre që janë të uritur, jo aq shumë për ushqim, sesa për fjalën e Hyjit.  Të atyre që kanë nevojë jo aq shumë për tu veshur, po për dinjitet, pastërti e drejtësi.  Të atyre që janë të braktisur, të padëshiruar, ata që nuk i do askush, që kanë pësuar në rrjedhën e jetës, për asrye se edhe ata janë të varfër: më të varfërit shpirtëror ndër të varfër, në ngjasimin e të cilëve Ti, Zoti im, fshehesh, duke pasur etje për dashurinë time, saktësisht ashtu siç fshihesh në bukën e Eukaristisë “.

  Veprimin jetësor i Nënës Tereze bazohej siç u tha, në “ Kam etje” të Birit të Hyjit dhe në “kur t’ja keni bërë njërit prej këtyre vëllëzërve të mij më të vegjël, ma keni bërë mua”; që u bënë mjeti dhe qëllimi i jetës së Nënës dhe i veprimit të motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë.  Pra, çdo dukuri e jetës dhe çdo veprim i Nënës Tereze dhe i Misionareve të Dashurisë është i lidhur me këto dy përcaktime- përbërës të qenësishëm. 
   Këtë e thotë Nëna në mënyrë të qartë: 

“Për mua është shumë e  qartë se në gjithçka  Misionaret e Dashurisë kanë si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit. Fjalët e tij, të shkruara në murin e së cilës kapelë të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të thëna për ju, nuk i përkasin së shkuarës, por janë të gjalla tash e përherë”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Në rrafshin personal, të brendshëm, “Kam etje” për Nënën Tereze kishte kuptim të veçantë:

 “Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime, që deri sot, më ka penguar, të duroja t’u flasë për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator.  Mendova të imitoj kështu Shën Marinë, që i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra, në zemrën e saj.  Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që s’kam  folur shumë, sidomos në public, për ‘Kam etje’”.

Intimiteti shpirtëror me dritën dhe dashurinë e Hyjit, zëri i të cilit ja shfaq duke udhëtuar me tren për Darjeelling, e detyroi Nënën që t’ju bëjë që qartë motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe vëllezërve kontemplativë qenësinë e kësaj etje në Testamentin shpirtëror:

“Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni Krishtin në qetësinë e zemrës suaj, nuk të dëgjoni të thotë “kam etje” në zemrën e të varfërve”.

Për shuarjen e “kam etje” të Krishtit, sipas Nënës Tereze, ekzistojnë dy forma themelore: adhurimi i Krishtit në Sakrament dhe shuarja e etjes së tij në ngjasimin e jetës që shfaqet tek të varfërit:

“Ne e shuajmë etjen e Krishtit duke e adhuruar  në Sakramentin e shenjtë e në takimin personal me të sy me sy.  Ripërtërini zellin tuaj për ta shuar etjen e Tij, nën shfaqjet e bukës e në ngjasimin e dhëmbshëm të më të varfërve ndër të varfër. ‘Ju e keni bërë për mua’.  Mos i ndani asnjëherë këto fjalë të Krishtit: “Kam etje” dhe “ju e keni bërë për mua”.

   Meqenëse “Kam etje” shndërrohet në gjakim, në dashuri ndaj hirit të Hyjit dhe të njeriut, sidomos të atij të mjerë e të braktisur nga shoqëria, Nëna Tereze kërkon nga Shën Maria, që t’i ndihmojë të njësohet sa më shumë me këtë etje të dashurisë së Zemrës së Birit të Saj të kryqëzuar për shëlbimin e njeriut:

“Maria, nëna  e Krishtit dhe nëna ime, Ti ke qenë e para që e dëgjove klithjen e Krishtit.  ‘Kam etje’.  T’i e di sa është e vërtet dhe e thellë etja e tij për mua dhe për të varfërit.  Unë jam e jotja, Mari, nëna ime, më mëso të jem ballë për ballë më dashurinë e zemrës së Krishtit të kryqëzuar.  Me ndihmën tënde, do ta dëgjoj klithjen e Krishtit e ajo do të jetë për mua fjala e jetës”.

   Klithja “kam etje”, që Papa Gjon Pali II e quajti “Fjalë të jetës”, ngërthen në vete, pos dashurisë dhe flijimit edhe vuajtjen.  Vujatja është pjesë e jetës dhe e veprimit të njeriut, përçuese e dashurisë, siç thotë edhe Nëna Tereze: 

“Vuajtja kurrë nukdo të zhduket krejtësisht nga jeta jonë.  Pra mos kini frikë.Vuajtja është një përçues i dashurisë nëse e shfrytëzoni dhe, para se gjithash, ia kushtoni paqes së botës.  Vuajtja në vetëvete është e padobishme, po vuajtja e mbështetur në dashurinë e Krishtit është dhuratë e mrekullueshme dhe  shenjë e dashurisë.
 Vuajtja e  Krishtit është ngritur në dhuratë, në dhuratën  më të madhe të dashurisë, për arsye se ndërmjet ature mundimeve janw shlyer fajet tona”.

  Në qoftë se motrat e rendit të saj dhe vëllezërit kontemplativë nuk do t’i njësojnë  dhe nuk do të bëjnë gjithçka për shuarjen “Kam etje” dhe për përmbushjen  “Kur t’ia keni bërë njërit prej këtyre vllezërve të mi më të vegjël, ma keni bërë mua”, atëherë veprimi i tyre dhe ndihma që do t’u ofrojnë të varfërve dhe të zhgënjyerve do të marrë karakter social, e nuk do të përmbushet qëllimi për çka është themeluar rendi i Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe degët e saj.
   Pikërisht te kjo dashuri i ka rrënjët qëndrimi i Nënës Tereze, që e zbatoi në jetën  dhe veprimin konkret rreth njerëzve me fe të ndryshme:

 “Apsolutisht s’kemi asnjë vështërsi [ ne motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë ] të punojmë në vende me besime të ndryshme religjioze.  Të gjithë i trajtojmë si fëmijët e Zotit.  Janë vëllezërit dhe motrat tona dhe dëshmojmë për ta një nderim të madh.  Detyra  jonë është t’i ndihmojmë këta persona, të krishterë ose jo të krishterë, të bëjnë vepra të dashurisë.  Secila vepër e dashurisë, e bërë me zemër, të afron te Zoti” dhe “S’kemi  kërkuar kurrë që t’i konvertojmë në të krishterim ata për të cilët kujdesemi.  E qenësishme është që ta gjejnë Zotin nëpërmjet religjionit të tyre, çfardo qoftë ai.  Ajo që shpëton është besimi në Zotin.  Është më pak e rëndësishmë se nga cili pikëvështrim mbërrihet tek ai”.

   Në Testamentin shpirtëror Nëna vuri dhe këto dy mendime, që kur analizohen në rrafshin thellësor, ndriçojnë diçka të rëndësishme të botës së saj, përkatësisht të përmasës hyjnore.  Ajo kërkon nga motrat dhe vëllezërit t’i përfillim porositë e saj, për arsye se kërkesa e tillë nuk ishte vetëm e saj:

  “Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash  jam unë, që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus: ‘Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit”.

Zbatimi i porosive të nënës Tereze nga motra dhe vëllezërit rreth “Kam etje” në çdo veprim të tyre, duhet të jetë i përshkuar nga dashuria hyjnore, ashtu siç e cilësoi shpirtin e saj:

“Lejoni të bëhet aq intim në ju “Kam etje”, sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzimi më i madh që do të mund të ma dhuroni”.

Dashuria e paskajshme të Nënës Tereze ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut e kanë theksuar, si u tha dhe më parë, të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur për së afërmi ose kanë bashkëpunuar me të. Këtë çështje të qenësishme të jetës dhe të veprimit të Nënës e vë në dukje dhe Ati Brian Kolodiejchuk, postulator i procesit të lumturimit të Nënës:

“Besoj se cilësi i jetës së saj mbeshtetet saktësisht në faktin që ajo ishte një grua e dashuruar shumë në Krishtin.
Kemi gjetur shkrime të rinisë së saj, në të cilat pohonte se Krishti qe dashuria ë saj e parë.
Fliste si një vajzë e dashuruar. Zotimi i saj për më nevojtarërt, për më të varfërit ndër të varfër, ishte rrjedhojë (përgjigje) e një thirrjeje.
Edhe në caste të errëta ishte e bindur se kishte të bëntë me një thirrje autentike të Krishtit.
Ishte e bindur, gjë që përsërite shpesh, që kishte të bënte me një “vepër të Zotit”.
Ndjente se ishte një lapës në dorën e Zotit, një instrument […].
Mesazhi i saj kryesor është dashuria: ndaj Zotit,  jo vetëm ndaj tjetrit.
Në kohën kur e pati thirrjen për themelimin e Kongregatës së Misionareve të  Dashurisë, njohu një ballafaqim të ashpër të brendshëm, një sprovë shpirtërore gjatë së cilës nuk ndihej e lumtur (e ngushëlluar). 
Megjithatë, gjatë kësaj kohe të ballafaqimit të brendshëm, qe prapë dashuria që e bëri t’i përgjigjet misionit të saj.
Gjatë një rasti, në të cilin iu dha një mirënjohje publike, Indira Gandi, kryeministreshë e Indisë, përafërsisht i tha këto fjalë: ‘Nëna Tereze na mëson që më e qenësishmja është dashuria’.
Jeta e saj është plotë e përplotë me shembuj të dashurisë për të tjerët, e jo vetëm për të varfërit, por për të gjitha personat që i takonte; motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë, personat që e vizitonin…
Në të vërtetë, Nëna Tereze na la si mesazh që t’i bëjmë punët e thjeshta me një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme.
Kur u drejtohej njerëzve që i takonte, thoshte se kjo dashuri nuk duhej shfaqur vetëm për të varfërit: duhet dashuruar duke filluar nga anëtarët e familjes, së cilës i përkasim, që kanë nevoje për një fjalë inkurajuese, të fillohet duke i ndihmuar të afërmit, që ka nevojë t’i shkruajë një letër tjetrit, të filluar duke i buzëqeshur, t’i ndihmohet atij që ka nevojë.
Kemi mundur të verifikojmë se për të besimi ka qenë një virtyt i veçantë”

Duke i pasur parasysh cilësitë e tilla të Nënës Tereze, Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë pati thënë se Nëna Tereze duhet të na shërbëj si shembull:

“Ta lavdërojmë këtë grua të vogël, të dashuruar në Hyjin, kumtuese e përvuajtur e Ungjillit dhe mirëbërëse e palodhshme e njerëzimit. 
Ta nderojmë këtë grua, njërën nga personalitetet më të rëndësishme të epokës sonë.
T’ia pranojmë mesazhin dhe ta ndjekim shembullin e saj.
Maria virgjër, Mbretëresha e të gjithë shenjtorëve. Na ndimo që të jemi të arsyeshëm e të përvuajtur me zemër si kjo kumtare e guximshme e Dashurisë.
Na ndihmo t’i shërbëjmë me gëzim dhe me buzëqeshje secilit person që e takojmë”

Jeta dhe vepra jetësore e Nënës Tereze meriton një punë të organizuar të grupeve të studiuesve dhe të teologëve, madje edhe themelimin e ndonjë institucioni në botën tonë, që do të merrej kryesisht me këtë veprimtari.

KËTË STUDIM E BËRI  PRF. ANTON BERISHA, MËSUES I GJUHËS DHE I LETERSISË SHQIPE NË UNIVERSITETIN E KOZENCËS, NË ITALI, NË MUAJIN SHKURT 2008.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

“Kur i udhëheq motrat e mia që t’i afrohen sa me shumë Jezusit, kur i mësoj ato ta duan Atë me dashurinë e tyre të thellë, të devotshme e personale, dëshiroj aq shumë të jem e aftë ta bëj të njejtën gjë ( si ato).  I shoh motrat duke dashur Zotin pikërisht para syve të mi, duke iu afruar aq shumë Atij, dukë u bërë ditë për ditë aq të ngjashme me Të, e unë, o Atë, jam krejtësisht vetëm, e zbrazët, e përjashtuar, pikërisht e padëshiruar.  Megjithatë, me gjithë sinqeritetin e zemrës sime, jam e lumtur që i shoh duke dashur, i shoh motrat të bëhen si Ai.  Jam e lumtur ta dua Atë nëpërmjet tyre  (…) Besnikërisht i jam përmbajtur përcaktimit tim në ushtrimet shpirtërore. Sa më e madhe të jetë vuajtja, sa më e dendur të jetë errësira, aq më ëmbël do t’i buzëqesh Zotit”.

Nga letra e Nënës Tereze dërguar Atit Neuner, në të cilës ajo flet për “errësirën” e saj shpirtërore.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

“Jo, Atë, nuk jam vetëm: e kam errësirën e Tij, e kam dhembjen e Tij, e kam këtë dëshirë tmerrësisht të zjartë për Të, ta dua, ndërsa unë për Të nuk jam e dashur.
E di se me Krishtin jam e njësuar pandashëm, për arsye se, sipas vullnetit tim, mendja ime është e fiksuar vetëm për Të e në Të”.

Nga letra e Nënës Tereze dërguar Atit Neuner, në të cilës ajo flet për “errësirën” e saj shpirtërore (Letra wshtw shkruar mw 23 tetor 1961).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

LERTRA E NËNËS TEREZE DREJTUAR JEZU KRISHTIT.



Krishti im




Qysh të vogël më ke thirrur dhe më ke mbajtur si tënden, e meqë të dy  jemi nisur rrugës së njejtë, tash Jezus, unë shkoj  në drejtim te gabuar .

Thonë se shpirtrat në ferr vuajnë dënimin e përjetshëm për shkak të heqjes dore nga Zoti.
Gjithë atë vuajtje do ta përballonin më dëshirë, sikur të kishin vetëm pak shpresë se nuk kanë humbur Zotin.
Në shpirtin tim unë ndjej pikërisht atë dhimbje të tmerrshme të humbjes, që Zoti nuk më do, që Zoti nuk është Zot, që Zoti njëmend nuk ekziston (Jezus, të lus të m’I falësh nëmët (blasfemitë) e mia, për arsye se më është thënë të shkruaj gjithçka).
Kjo errësirë më rrethon nga të gjitha anët. Nuk ja dal ta lartësoj shpirtin tim. E kam fjalës për dashurinë e shpirtrave, për dashurinë e përmallshme ndaj Zotit.
Nga buzët e mia rrjedhin fjalë e unë gjakoj t’u besoj atyure me dëshirë të thëllë e të pamëdyshtë.
Po, për çfarë po lodhem? Nëse nuk ekziston Zoti, nuk mund të ketë shpirt, nëse s’ka shpirt, atëherë edhe Ti, o Jezus, nuk je i vërtetë. Qielli…çfarë zbrazëtirë.
As edhe një mendim i vetëm për qiellin nuk më hyn në mendje, për arsye se s’ka shpresë.
Kam frikë t’i shkruaj të gjitha gjërat e tmerrshme që ma përshkojnë shpirtin.
Duhet të të fyejnë fjalët.

Në zemrën time s,ka as besim, as dashuri, as shpresë, ka kaq shumë dhembje, dhembje të dëshirës, dhembje e të qënit e padëshiruar.
Unë e dua Zotin më gjithë fuqinë e shpirtit tim, mirëpo midis nesh është një ndarje e tmerrshme.
Më nuk lutem: i shqiptoj fjalët e lutjeve të përbashkëta me motra dhe bëj gjithçka që është e mundur të nxjerr nga çdo fjalë ëmbëlsimin që duhet të më jap, po lutje ime e njësimit nuk ekziston më. 
Më nuk lutem, shpirti im nuk është i njëjtësuar me Ty, edhe pse, kur jam vetëm nëpër rrugë, flas me orë të tëra me Ty, për gjakimin tim për Ty.
Sa intime janë ato fjalë, po në të njëjtën kohë janë kaq të zbrazëta, për arsye se nuk më afrojnë tek Ti.

Puna që bëj nuk më shkakton kënaqësi, as nuk më tërheq, as s’kam zell për të.
Më kujtohet kur i kam thënë eprores krahinore se largohesha nga rendi i Loretos për shkak të shpirtrave, për një shpirt të vetëm, e ajo nuk ia dilte t’i kuptonte fjalët e mia. 
Unë bëj më të mirën që mundem, venitem, po jam më se e bindur se kjo vepër nuk është e imja.
Nuk dyshoj se ke qenë Ti që më ke thirrur me aq shumë dashirë e fuqi.
Ti ke qenë, e di.
Për këtë arsye vepra është e Jotja e Ti je edhe tash, po unë s’kam besim, nuk besoj.
Jezus, mos lejo që shpirti im të mashtrohet e mos lejo që unë t’i mashtroj të tjerët.

Në thirrje më pate thënë se kam për të vuajtur shumë.
10 vjet, Krishti im, ke bërë me mua sipas vullnesës sate. 
Iezus, dëgjoje lutjen time: nëse kjo të bën të lumtur, nëse dhimbja ime dhe vuajtja ime dhe ndarja ime të japin një pikë ngushëllim, Krishti im, bëj nga unë atë që dëshiron, derisa të dëshirosh, pa asnjë kursim ndaj ndjenjave të mia dhe ndaj dhimbjes time.
Jam e jotja.
Vër në shpirtin tim dhe në jetën time vuajtjet e zemrës sate.
Mos u shqetëso për ndjenjat e mia, mos u shqetëso për dhimbjen time.
Nëse ndarja ime nga Ti i shpie të tjerët tek Ti dhe nëse dashuria e tyre dhe shoqërimi me ta të shkaktojnë gëzim dhe kënaqësi, atëherë, o Krishti im, dëshiroj që e gjitha zemra ime të vuajë atë që është duke u vuajtur, jo vetëm në këtë çast, por, nëse kjo do iste e mundur, për amshim.
Kënaqësia jote është e gjitha ajo që dëshiroj. Për të tjerat, të lus, të mos brengosësh për mua, edhe pse do të më shohësh duke u venitur nga dhimbja.
E gjithë kjo është vullnesa ime.
Dua ta shuaj etjen tënde me secilën pikë të gjakut që kam në veten time.
Mos lejo të të fyej në asnjë mënyrë, shmang nga unë fuqinë që të mos të lëndoj.
Do të punoj me zemër e me shpirt për motrat për arsye se ato të përkasin Ty.
Secili dhe të gjitha janë Tuat.

Të kërkoj vetëm një gje: të lutem, mos u mundo të kthehesh shpejt.
Jam e gatshme të të pres gjithë jetën.

                                                                Vogëlushja jote

Nga letra dërguar Atit Picachy më 3 shtator 1959.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DO TË KOPJOJ NJË KOMENT PËR KETO SHKRIME TË FUNDIT
NË QËLLIM QË TË GJITHË TË KENË MUNDËSI TË KUPTOJNË
ÇFARË ËSHTË SHENJTËRIA.
AUTORI ËSHTË PROFESORI ANTON NIKË BERISHA.

	1).Ceshtje sa e rëndësishme, aq dhe e ndërlikuar.

Të shkruash për errësirën dhe për vuajtjen shpirtërorëe, që e cilësoi jetën e disa njerëzve të shpallur shenjtër në rrjedhën dymijë vjeçare të krishterimit, siç i ndodhi dhe Gonxhe Bojaxhiut – Nënës Tereze, Shenjtëreshës së gjallë, siç u quajt qysh gjatë jetës, është një punë sa e ndërlikuar aq dhe e rëndësishme, që ka zgjuar (e do të zgjojë) interesimin e autorëve të ndryshëm, sidomos të barinjve shpirtërorë e të teologëve.

Meqenëse Hyjin dhe besimin në të e cilëson misteri, edhe çestja e errësirës dhe e vuajtjes shpirtërore të atyre që e përjetuan këtë dukuri nuk mund të jetë tjetër pos një  mister, që, përkundër elementeve të përbashkëta, u shpreh e do të shprehet në mënyrë të veçantë tek secili individ.

Dukurinë e errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore Shën Gjoni i Kryqit e cilësoi “Natë të errët”, që sipas J. M. Velasco-s, ngërthen në vete kumtime të shumta.

Sipas të dhënave të nxjerra nga disa letra të Nënës Tereze të lëna në dorëshkrim, që u bënë të njohura ose u botuan pas lumturimit të saj, ajo e përjetoi errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore për gati dyzet vjet rresht.

I vertdijshëm për ndërliqësinë, sidomos për përparësinë që kanë barinjtë shpirtërorë, prelatët e lartë dhe teologët për ta bërë object studimi dhe për ta ndriçuar këtë dukuri nga aspekte të shumta dhe në rrjedha kohore të ndryshme të krishterimit, në këtë ndihmesë time të përvuajtur, që duhet kuptuar më shumë si gjakim dhe si nxitje për të tjerët, po e vështroj errësirën dhe dhembjen shpirtërore që Nëna Tereze i ndjeu nga viti 1937.

Natyrisht, për ta parë në dritën e saj të vërtetë dhe për t’i shpalosur përbërësit kryesorë të dukurisë në fjalë, është e donosdoshme të vështrohet, qoftë dhe shkurtazi, besimi i Nënës përballë Hyjit si Dashuri dhe Dashurisë ndaj njerëzve, përkatësisht veprimin dhe flijimin e saj për ta.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

2)	Përligje e mëtejshme e pasurisë shpirtërore e hyjnore.

Botime e bëra për Nënën Tereze dhe për punën e saj, duke filluar nga Rregullat e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, nga tekstet e lutjeve të saj, nga monografitë e autorëve të ndryshëm, disa prej të cilave (mponografi) ajo i lexoi në dorëshkrim dhe u pajtua për botimin e tyre, si edhe botimet e bëra pas ndërrimit të jetës, përligjnin dy cilësi të qenësishme të Nënës Tereze dhe të veprës së saj.

E para: Besimin e palëkundur dhe dashurinë e pafund për Hyjin krijues dhe për Birin e tij, Jezu Krishtin dhe Nënën ë tij, Shën Marinë.

E dyta: Dashurinë për njerëzit, në mënyrë të veçantë për ata të varfër, për ata që pritnin vdekjen nëpër rrugë, për fëmijët me të meta fizike e mendore, për të padëshiruarit, për të braktisurit, për të gërbulurit dhe për sëmurët nga AIDS.

Dëshmia më e pandërmjeme dhe më e rëndësishme e kësaj dashurie dhe e flijimit të Nënës Tereze për njeriun është puna që bëri, duke filluar nga viti 1929, kur mbërriti në Kalkutë të Indisë dhe deri kur u kthye në shtëpinë e Atit, siç thoshte ajo vetë, sidomos puna e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë e të nëndegëve, të gjitha të themeluara prej saj, të qindra shtëpive të hapura në mbi njëqind vende të botës, të ndërtimit të qytetit të të gërbulurve (në rrethinë e Kalkutës) dhe të formave të tjera të veprimit, që kushtëzuan që bota ta quante NËNË.

Bëria publike e disa letrave të Nënës Tereze, e ditarit dhe e të dhenave të tjera, që dolën në dritë gjatë procesit të lumturimit, mundësojnë njohjen më të gjerë e më të thellë të saj, të përkushtimit e të fillimit për dashurinë e Hyjit dhe nëpërmjet kësaj dashurie të fkijimit për njerëzit, për t’i afruar ata tek hiri i Hyjit në mënyrë që t’u bënte të mundur lehtësimin e vuajtjeve dhe të vëshrirësive të jetës dhe praninë e ngrohtësisë hyjnore në çastet e vdekjes.

Në këtë rrjedhë, libri i Atit Kolodiejchuk (postulator i procesit të lumturimit të Nënës Tereze) “Shkrimet më intime të ‘Shenjtëreshës së Kalkutës” Nëna Tereze: Bëju drita ime”, në të cilin u përfshin shumë nga letra më intime të saj nisur drejtuesve shpirtërorë dhe prelatëve të tjerë, dëshmon për një pasuri të jashtëzakonshme shpirtërore dhe hyjmore të Nënës dhe e bëjnë figurën e saj për shumëçka të veçantë në rrjedhën dymijëvjeçare të ekzistimit të krishterimit.

Letrat e botuara në vëllimin e përmendur, jo vetëm e ndriçojnë botën shpirtërore të Nënës në mënyrë sa të gjerë aq dhe të thellë, po dëshmojnë për një dije e aftësi të saj të pazakonshme për t’i thënë gjërat, për të dëshmuar dashurinë dhe besimin ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut, për sinqeritetin e paskajshëm si krijesë e Hyjit si dhe për nevojën e studimit të jetës e të veprës së saj, për ta pasuruar traditën e krishterë, pikërisht me qenësinë e besimit në Hyjin dhe me dëshmimin e kësaj dashurie për njerëzit.

Letrat e Nënës Tereze të botuara në librin e atit Brian hedhin dritë dhe për dukurinë e errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore të saj, duke filluar së pakut nga viti 1937, dhe të njësimit të saj me Hyjin nga mosha e fëmijërisë.

Natyrisht, letrat e botuara janë vetëm një pjesë e letërkembimit të saj me udhëheqësit shpirtërorë e me njerëz të tjerë, të cilëve ajo u shkroi ose u përgjigj në letrat e tyre.
Mbetet dëtyrë e atyre që i kanë letrat e tjera të Nënës që t’i botojnë. 
Pa dyshim, ato do të hedhin dritë dhe do të përligjin edhe më tej botën shpirtërore jashtëzakonisht të pasur dhe aspekte të hyjnorës së saj.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

3)	Gonxhja e zgjedhura e Hyjit qysh në fëmijëri.

Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e njohur më vonë në gjithë botën më emrin Nëna Tereze e Kalkutës (për të bërë dallimin me motrat e tjera me të njëjtën emër), thirrjen e parë e Hyjit e përjetoi në moshën dymbëdhjetë vjeçare në Kishën e Letnicës në Kosovë.
Kjo thirrje, natyrisht, as nuk ishte e as nuk ndodhi rastësisht.
Gonxhe Bojaxhiu lindi dhe jetoi në një familje shqiptare me tradita të mëdha të besimit në Hyjin e në hirin e tij, që nënkupton dhe dashurinë ndaj njeriut në përgjithësi e sidomos ndaj të varfrit.
Njohësit e fëmijërisë dhe të rinisë së saj, japin një varg të dhënash për këtë besim të thellë në Hyjin e në Birin e tij dhe për dashurinë ndaj të varfërve.

Përkundër rrethanave të rënda që atëbotë ekzistonin në qytetin e saj të lindjes, në Shkup, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu kërkoi vijimisht mundësinë që të gjente mundësinë për t’u përkushtuar dashurisë së Hyjit dhe të njerëzve të varfër, mirëpo vetëm më 1928, gjashtë vjet mbas thirrjes, ia doli dhe nis për Rathfarnham (afër Dublinit) të Irlandës të bëhej motër e rendit të Loretos.

Fillimisht Gonxhja dëshironte të shkonte në ndonjë shtet të Afrikës për ta dëshmuar dashurinë e saj ndaj Hyjit duke u marrë me njerëzit e varfër, virtyt që e kishte mësuar në familje, sidomos nga Nëna Drane, e cila cilësohej me një përshpirtshmëri të rrallë.
Mirëpo, Hyji e kishte përcaktuar ndryshe shtegun e saj jetësor: nga Rathfarnham-i u nis në Kalkutë të Indisë, ku mberriti më 6 janar 1929.

Për këtë përiudhë të hershme të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, ati Brian Kplodiejchuk vë në dukje:
“Kemi gjetur shkrime të rinisë së saj, në të cilat pohonte se Krishti qe dashuria e saj e parë. Flet si një vajzë e dashuruar. Zotimi i saj për më nevojtarët, për më të varfërit e të varfërve, ishte rrjedhoje (përgjigje) e një thirrjeje. Edhe në caste të errëta ishte e bindur se kishte të bëntë me një thirrje autentike të Krishtit. Ishte e bindur, gjë që e përsërite shpesh, se kishte të bënte me një vepër të Zotit”.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

3)	Gonxhja e zgjedhura e Hyjit qysh në fëmijëri (vazhdim).

Jo vetëm që Krishti ishte dashuria e parë e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut –Nënës Tereze, po mbeti për gjithë jetën dashuria e saj e vetem, që u përligj në punën me të varfrit e me njerëzit e braktisur nga shoqëria dhe familja, jo vetëm të Kalkutës e të Indisë, po edhe të të shumë shteteve anë e kend rruzullit tokësor.
Në një takim për çështjet e ungjillizimit, pjesëtarët kërkonin një përkufizim për ta shqaruar kuptimin e kësaj fjale.
Në një cast Nëna Tereze, ndërsa mbante rruzarën në duar dhe thoshte uratë, u thotë: “Për mua, ungjillizim domethënë ta kesh Krishtin në zemër dhe ta mbartesh në zemrat e të tjerëve”.
Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, qysh më 9 dhjetor të vitit 1928, e parandjeu dhe e shprehu në mënyrë të qartë përcaktimin e saj jetësor për t’ju flijiuar për dashurinë e Hyjit, që dëshmohet nga një letër dhe nga një poezi shkruar në anijen “Marcha” gjatë udhëtimit për në Indi.

Në letrën, dërguar Revistës kroate “Lajmi i mirë”, pos të tjerash, Gonxha shkruan: “…Tasmë kanë kaluar dy muaj nga koha që e kam lënë Shkupin tim të dashur për të shkuar pas Zotit, i cili ka kohë që më ka thirrur. Tani mbërriti dita që e kam pritur me padurim. Jam e gatshme për atdheun tim të ri, Indinë legjendare”

Në poezinë e hartuar në anije, ajo vuri në dukje dy gjëra me rëndësi të dorës së parë: e cilësoi veten: shpirt kushtuar Krishtit dhe nusja e Krishtit.

Vetëm provania hyjnore kishte kushtëzuar që një vajzë e re t’i shkruante këto fjalë në fillim të përkushtimit të saj Hyjit dhe dashurisë së Tij.

Përcaktimi i Gonxhe Bojaxhiut të jetë një shpirt i Krishtit dhe nusja e Krishtit, përligjet edhe nga fjalët që ajo, si Nënë Tereze, do t’i thotë më 1947:
“Kam ardhur në Indi me të vetëm shpresë që t’i shpëtoj shumë shpirtrat dhe ta meritoj larin e martires.
Puna që e kam bërë gjatë këtyre viteve, më ka ndihmuar mjaft ta përmbush këtë dëshirë timen.
Tash, në vitin e fundit (1946 – v.ime) Zoti ka ndërhyrë me një thirrje tjetër (më 10 shtator 1946) që t’u shërbëj të varfërve nga më të varfrit. Kjo thirrje u rrit aq fort, aq qartë në çdo meshë e në çdo kungim, sa shpesh më pushtoi dëshira për rrugë të reja”.

Pra synimi i Gonxhes së re ishte i qartë: përmes dashurisë së Hyjit të flijiohej për të varfrit dhe ta fitonte larin e martires.
Natyrisht, një gjë e tillë mund ta mbërrihej vetëm me ndihmën e Hyjit dhe me flijimin e jetës vetjake.

Se Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte e zgjedhura e Hyjit, përligjet nga dy thirrjet, sidomos nga e dyta (u quajt “thirrja brenda thirrjes”) që ia bëri Hyji më 10 shtator të vitit 1946 në tren, duke udhëtuar për Darjeeling të Indisë, pranë Himalajve.
Kjo thirrje ishte dëshmi e re e njësimit të Nënës Tereze me dashurinë e Hyjit dhe shndërrimin e saj në “viktimë të dashurisë” së Tij.
Pas kësaj thirrje Nëna Tereze u vu krejtësisht në duart e Hyjit, në mënyrë që Ai të udhëheqë më të,, siç del dhe nga letra e saj dërguar priftit, Van Exem:
“ I thuaj (kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, F. Perier – v. ime) se nuk dëshiroj asgjë tjetër pos ta përfill e ta përmbush vullnetin e shenjtë të Zotit. Tash s’kam frikë. I vihem Zotit krejtësisht në duar. Ai mund të vepreojë më mua si të dojë”

Duke u shndërruar Nënën Tereze në vegël të Krishtit, Ai (Krishti) kërkoi nga ajo ta braktiste rendin e motrave të Loretos dhe të kalonte në rrugë për t’u kujdesur për të varfrit e më të varfërve, vendim që pati si rrjedhojë formimin e rendit Misionaret e Dashurisë.
Nëna e braktisi rendin e Loretos (në pajtim me përcaktimet e parapra me Kodin e Kishës) dhe doli të jetonte me të varfrit për arsye se ajo ishte kërkesë – vepër e Hyjit dhe si e tillë nuk mund të dështonte, siç i shkruan atit Van Exem-it:

“Frymëzimi që vjen nga Zoti, (e unë jam e bindur se është kështu), nuk mund të dështojë assesi!”.

Përmbushja e kësaj kërkesë të Hyjit, të jetonte në mesin e të varfërve, e ballafaqoi Nënën me vështirësi të shumta dhe kjo mënyrë e veprimit dhe e flijimit është një faqe e re e jetës së saj dhe dëshmi e përmasës hyjnore të dhuruar nga Hyji.
Pra, njësimi me të varfrit, me të braktisurit dhe me të gërbulurit, përkatësisht flijimi për ta, e njësoi Nënën edhe më shumë me dashurinë e Hyjit dhe me dashirinë e njeriut (Shih Mateu 25,31-46, dhe Vap 9,1vv).

Duke i bashkuar këto dy dashuri në çdo veprim të saj e të motrave të rendit Misionaret e Dashurisë, Nëna Tereze përligji në mënyrën e pandërmjeme cilësinë e krijesës së zgjedhur nga Krishti, duke jetuar dhe duke u flijiuar për to, pikërisht sipas Ungjillit të Gjonit (15,13): “S’ka dashiri më të madhe sesa të japesh jetën për ata që i do”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

4)	VEGËL E HIRIT OSE “SHENJTËESHËE GJALLË”

 Njësimi i Nënës Tereze me hirin e Hyjit shkoi dhe u bë gjithnjë e më i madh sa ajo u shëndrrua në vegël të mirëfilltë të Tij.  Pra, Nëna hoqi dorë nga çdo gjë të qenies e të jetës së saj në shëebim të dashurisë së Hyjit dhe të përhapjes së kësaj dashurie tëk njerëzit, sidomos tëk të varfërit e më të varfërve.
   Këtë përcaktim Nëna jo vetëm e pohoi në raste të ndryshme, po e përligji nëpërmjet punës së përditshme, me çka plotësoi vullnesën e Krishtit: dashurinë e Tij ta bartë tek njerëzit dhe njerëzit t’i afrojë tek dashuria e Tij (Mt 7,21).  Për këtë arsye Hyji dhuroi asaj dashurinë dhe përmasa hyjnore, siç thuhet në Ungjillin sipas Mateut (Mt 6,33) : Më parë kërkojeni Mbretërinë ë Hyjit dhe të drejtën e tij dhe çdo gjë do t’ju jepet në vijim”.

    E pasuruar me dashurinë e Hyjit, Nëna Tereze u bë vegël, një laps i Tij, që ai e përdori sipas dëshirës: “Jam një laps i vogël në duart e Zotit.  Ai më përdor për të shkruar atë që dëshiron.  Lapsi nuk ka të bëjë asgjë me gjithë këtë.  Lapsi vetëm duhet që të përdoret”.
     Për t’u bërë “një laps i Zotit”, siç thoshte ajo, për ta bërë pjesë të pandashme të jetës së vet dashurinë e Hyjit, Nëna Tereze “zbrazi” nga shpirti i saj lakminë dhe egoizmin dhe i la mundësinë Krishtit ta plotësojë me të mirat e tij, sidomos me dashurinë që është e përjetshme. Nëna thoshte:
      “Të jemi të varfër nënkupton të jemi të lirë, aq të lirë sat ë mos jemi të zotëruar nga pasuritë tona të mos na sundojnë… Të mbesim të zbrazët sa më shumë që është e mundur në mënyrë që Zoti mund të na mbushë (plotësojë)” dhe” As Zoti nuk mund të bëjë asgjë për atë që Ai do”.
  Pra, Nëna Tereze iu dha Krishtit me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë varfërinë hde hiçin e saj:
    “Gjithë ajo që më kërkon Krishti është që t’i jepem atij me gjithë varfërinë time dhe me hiçin tim”.
  Duke jetuar dhe duke vepruar Brenda dashurisë së Krishtit dhe dritës së Tij, Nëna e zbatoi në jetën e vet atë që thuhet në letrën e Shën Palit dërguar Galatasve: “… vdiqa për ligjin që të jetoj për Hyjin; jetoj, por jo më unë, në mua jeton Krishti.  E këtë jetë që tani e jetoj në trup, e jetoj në fenë e Birit të Hyjit, i cili më deshi dhe flijoi veten për mua”(Gal 2,19-20).
   Kjo bashkëjetesë me dashurinë e Zotit u ngrit mbi çdo gjë të qenies e të jetës së Nënës Tereze, prandaj ajo iu përbetua Atij:

   “Çdo frymëmarrje imja, çdo shikim im, çdo veprim do të jetë akt i Dashurisë hyjnore e çdo gjë që do të bëj do ta bëj  për dashurinë tënde, o Zot I dashur”.

Veprimi mbi bazën e këtij përcaktimi kushtëzoi që Nëna të bëhet krijesë e dashurisë së Hyjit në veprim.  Natyrisht, ajo nuk synonte ta ndërronte botën dhe njerëzit: “Shihni (i tha një gazetari), unë s’kam menduar kurrë ta ndryshoj botën.  Jam përpjekur vetëm të jem një pikë e pastër në të cilën mund të shkëlqehejë dashuria e Zotit.  Përpiquni edhe jut ë jeni një pikë ujë e pastër dhe kështu do të bëhemi dy (pikë të pastra)…”.
     Dashuria dhe njësimi me Hyjin e bënë të vetëdijshme Nënën dhe për përmasën hyjnore të saj – dhuratë e hirit të Hyjit – prandaj në Testamentin shpirtëror vuri dhe këto dy mendime, që kur analizohen në rrafshin thellësor, ndriçojnë një gjë të qenësishme të botës së saj e të përmasës hyjnore, që e cilësonte: kërkoi nga motrat dhe vëllezërit e rendeve që i kishte themeluar t’i përfillim porositë e saj, për arsye:

a)	“Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash jam unë , që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus: ‘Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit’ “.
b)	“Lejoni të bëheni aq intim në ju (Krishti me thirrjen e tij “Kam etje”- v. ime) sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzim më i madh që do të mund të ma dhuronit”.

   Vetëdijen për përmasën hyjnore të Nënës përligjin dhe fjalët që ua tha motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe bashkëpuntorëve të saj se do t’u ndihmojë edhe pasi të kthehet në shtëpinë e Atit, pasi të ndërrojë jetë: “Kur do të vdes, mund t’ju ndihmoj më shumë…” ose siç i shkroi atit Van der Peet për ndërhyrjen që bëri në Sinodin (mbajtur në Vatikan në Tetor të vitit 1980), të cilin veprim e çmoi vepër të Krishtit e jot ë veten: “… kam kërkuar ngaAti i Shenjtë të japë (të përgatisë) prifterinjë të shenjtë nëse do(n) që familjet të jenë të shenjta.  Shumë ipeshkvij më thanë ‘falëminderit”.  Pra, ishte Krishti që ndërhyri edhe njëherë në mënyrën e vet”.
   Nëna Tereze e ndjeu thellësisht në shpirt praninë dhe zërin e Hyjit sa ndonjëherë foli në emër të Birit të Tij, Krishtit; zëri i Tij u këmbye, u shëndrrua në zërin e saj dhe anasjelltas.  Kjo dëshmohet me letrën e 13 qershorit 1947, të cilën Nëna, në emër të Krishtit, i shkroi kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Ferdinand Perier-it:

  “Dua rregulltare ( religjioze ) indiane, viktima të dashurisë sime, që janë Maria dhe Marta, që të jenë të bashkuara në mua për të rrezatuar dashurinë time drejt shpirtrave.  Dua rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella me varfërinë time të kryqit.  Dua rregulltare të bindura, të përshkuara nga bindja ime e kryqit.  Dua rregulltareplot e përplot me dashuri e me mirësi të kryqit”.

    Njësimi i zërit të Nënës Tereze me zërin e Birit të Hyjit dëshmohet dhe në letrën e saj të 3 dhjetorit të 1947-shit dërguar, po ashtu, kryeipeshkvit Perier në kremten e Shën Françesk Saverit, ku Krishti kërkoi që  Nëna Tereze t’i prijë (Krishtit ) dhe ta shpjerë në kasollet e të varfërve nga më të varfërit, që përligj një nga njësimet më të veçanta të dashurisë e të veprimit hyjnor e tokësor të një krijese vdekatare dhe Birit të Hyjit:

    “Voglushja ime, eja, afromu: më prij nëpër kasollet (sulms) të të varfërve.  Eja, bëju pishtarja ime.  Nuk mund të shkoj vetëm.  Nuk më njohin dhe për këtë arsye nuk më dëshirojnë.  Eja, shko në mesin e tyre.  Bashkë me ty më drejto te ta.  Të hyhet si etje në kasollet e tyre, nëpër vendbanimet e tyre të errëta e të papërshtatshme !  Eja, bëju viktima e tyre.  Në flijimin tënd, në dashurinë tënde për mua do t’ia dalin të më zbulojnë, të më njohin, të më dëshirojnë.  Bëj flijime të tjera, buzëqesh më shumë, lutu me afsh më të madh dhe të gjitha vështërsitë do të zhduken.  Sa më plagosin druajtjet tua! S’duhet të kesh frigë.  Jam unë që kërkoj ta bësh këtë për mua. Mos dysho.  Edhe kur të gjithë vihen kundër teje dhe motrave tua, dhe eprorët të shikojnë me përbuzje, mos ke drojë.  Unë jam me ty, në anën tënde”.

Përmasën hyjnore të Nënës Tereze e vërejtën në lutje e në veprime konkrete shumë nga njerëzit që e takuan dhe e njohën për së afërmi, motra të rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë e bashkëpuntorë.
   Papa Gjon Pali II shihte te Nëna Tereze fytyrën e Krishtit, prandaj thoshte :
       “Në buzëqeshjen e Nënës Terese, në fjalët dhe në veprimet e saj, Krishti ka ecur ( kaluar) dhe njëherë nëpër rrugët e botës”.

Motra Nirmala, që u zgjodh trashëgimtare e nënës për Misionaret e Dashurisë, thotë :” Zemra e Nënës digjej nga dashuria për Krishtin – Eukaristnë ( në Kungim), të cilit ajo ia kushtoi tërësisht dhe paanësisht jetën e saj, me një besim të përzemërt në Të, e Ai e shëndrroi ( Nënën Tereze) në Veten e vet.  Kështu kur njerëzit e shihnin atë, në realitet e shihnin vetëm Krishtin” dhe “Varej (Nëna tereze) krejtësisht nga provania hyjnore për të gjitha nevojat tona e për ato të të varfërve (…) Më kujtohet se sytë e Nënës tereze shikonin përtej kësaj bote ( nënvizim im- A. N. B.).   Nëna Tereze i qe dorëzuar në mënyrë të thellë, absolute, vullnesës së Zotit e Zoti e përdori si vegël për dashurinë e tij”.

   Ati Julien Henry, i cili e njohu Nënën Tereze në lutje dhe në veprim konkret, tha (para vitit 1977) atit E. Le Joly, autorit të monografisë së njohur për nënën Tereze, që e kishte lexuar në dorëshkrim:

   “Gjëja më e jashtëzakonshme është sasia e madhe e të mirave  që Zoti i gjithëfuqishëm ka vepruar nëpërmjet kësaj vegle të përvujtur.  Zoti e ka shfrytëzuar këtë grua me të gjitha cilësitë dhe dobësitë e saj, me formimin e saj të kufizuar, për të përmbushur veprën e tij, për  arsye se ajo i është nënshtruar dhe i është bindur krejtësisht frymëzimeve dhe drejtimeve ( përcaktimeve) të Tij pa bërë asnjë pyetje.  Ajo nuk mendon për veten, po i bënë të gjitha për Të dhe i bën me një besim aq të plotë Brenda forcës së saj sa asgjë nuk i duket e pamundshme.  Gjithçka bën e bën për Zotin”.

   Kardinali Martini ( në një intervistë të botuar në “ La republica” më 18 tetor 2003), një ditë para se Nëna Tereze të shpallej e lumturuar nga Papa Gjon Pali II, shkroi:

“Sa herë që, në dhjetëvjetshat e shkuar, e kam takuar Nënën Tereze të Kalkutës, që do të lumturohet nesër nga Gjon Pali II, kam fituar përshtypjen e thellë, si të një krijese jashtë asaj të përditshmes, gati si vegim të një qenieje që nuk i përket kësaj toke, edhe pse me aftësinë t’i administrojë gjërat e këtij dheu.  Kishte në të një të përbashkët unike të butësisë e të forcës, të shpirtshmërisë e të konkretësisë, të përvujtërisë e të vetëdijes së dinjitetit e të misionit të saj, që më bënin të më shfaqej si diçka, rrënjët e së cilës nuk dukej të ishin në këtë botë”.

    Këtë veçanti të Nënës e vrejti dhe intelektuali i shquar Italian, Pier Paolo Pasolini :
“Më duhet të them se asnjëherë fryma e Krishtit nuk më është dukur kaq e gjallë dhe e ëmbël….( sesa në figurën e nënës Tereze)”.

   Ati Van der Peet veçonte se kur e takonte Nënën Tereze “.. mund të them që ndihesha në praninë e Zotit, në praninë e së vërtetës dhe të dashurisë” dhe “ nuk mund të mendoj ndryshe: para meje ishte dikush, të cilin Zoti ia ka shënuar Parajsën, njëmend dora e Zotit.  Megjithatë, me duhet të them të njejtën kohë, Nëna Tereze ishte njëri nga personat me ndijim (veprim) më praktik që kam njohur ndonjëherë”.
   Ky bari shpirtëror vërente te Nëna Tereze krijesën njerësore që “e shihte në një mënyrë Zotin dhe e ndiente Zotin në ankthin e të varfërve, që kishte një besim të jashtëzakonshëm në dritën dhe në errësirë.  Ajo e shihte vuajtjen e Krishtit, por nuk e humbiste në ekstazë ose në gjëra të tilla: kjo nuk bënte pjesë në jetën e saj, edhe psë ndokush do të jetë i prirur të mendoj (...) Unë mendoj pa mëdyshje se arsyeja për të cilën Nëna Tereze do ta ketë përjetuar errësirën aq të madhe në jetën e saj është që ajo ( errësirë) do ta ketë njësuar me shumë me të varfërit”.

   Përmasën hyjnore të Nënës Tereze e shprehu dhe shkrimtari ynë, Visar Zhiti:
“Siç duket, Zoti djeu nevojën epërsëdytjes së Krishtit mbi Tokë dhe zgjodhi një grua për barazi.  Caktoi një shqipëtare, s’dihet për ç’shpërblim ndaj kombit tonë të martirizuar (..), ndosha në shekullin më apokaliptik të njerëzimit…”


   Ati Brian Kolodiejchuk thekson se Nëna Tereze e bënë të tillë besimi i palëkundur dhe dashuria ndaj Zotit dhe ndfaj njeriut:
    “Mesazhi i saj kryesor është Dashuria: ndaj Zotit, jo vetëm ndaj tjetrit.  Në kohën kur e pati thirrjen për themelimin e Kongregatës së Misionareve të Dashurisë, njohu nje ballafaqim të ashpër të brendshëm, një sprovë shpirtërore gjatë së cilës nuk ndihej e lumtur (e ngushëlluar).  Megjithatë, gjatë kësaj kohe të ballafaqimit të brendshëm, qe prapë dashuria që e bëri t’i përgjigjet misionit të saj.  Gjatë një rasti, në të cilin iu dha një mirënjohje publike, Indira Gandi, kryeministreshë e Indisë, përafërsishtë i tha këto fjalë:’Nëna Tereze na mëson që më e qenësishmja është dashuria’.  Jeta e saj është plot e përplot me shembuj të dashurisë për të tjerët, e jo vetëm për të varfërit, po për të gjithë personat që i takonte: motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë, personat që e vizitonin… Në të vërtet, Nëna Tereze na la si mesazh që t’i bëjmë punët e thjeshta me një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme.  Kur u drejtohej njerëzve që i takonte, thoshte se kjo dashuri nuk duhej shfaqur vetëm për të varfërit: duhet dashuruar duke filluar nga anëtarët e familjes, së cilës i përkasim, që kanë nevojë për një fjalë inkurajuese, të fillohet duke i ndihmuar të afërmit, që ka nevojë t’i shkruajë një letër tjetrit, të fillohet, duke buzëqeshur, t’i ndihmohet atij që ka nevojë.  Kemi mundur të e verifikojmë se për të besimi ka qenë një virtyt i veçantë”.
    Pra, Nënën e bënë të tillë, të shenjtë, dashuria e përshkuara nga vuajtjet dhe nga pësimet, gjë që u përligj në çdo hap e në çdo veprim përballë Hyjit dhe njeriut.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

5)	Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.

Nëna Tereze, siç u tha më parë, gjithë qenjen dhe jetën e vet ia kushtoi dashurisë së Hyjit dhe përhapjes së kësaj dashurie ndër njërëz.
Në secilën krijesë njerëzore, pa dallim feje, ngjyre e race, ajo shihte fytyrën e Krishtit dhe dashurinë e tij, sidomos tek të varfërit, prandaj donte të silltë pak dritë në ferrin e gjallë, ku përjetohet vdekja e padenjë.
Sipas Nënës, të varfërit ishin dashuria më e madhe e Birit të Hyjit të mbërthyer në kryq:

“Krishti e rijeton dashurinë e tij në njerëzit tanë të varfër. Të varfërit, realisht, kalojnë nëpërmjet dashurisë së Krishtit. Duhet të kujdesemi për ta me dinjitet. Këta të varfër janë Krishti që sot vuan. Duhet t’i gjejmë mjetet dhe mënyrat për t’u ndihmuar: të mos ua shtojmë vuajtjet. Njerëzit e varfër janë duke jetuar sot Kalvarin e Krishstit”.

Pra, Nëna Tereze jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjin dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij: “Për 55 vjet rresht ia doli të mos i prapësojë asgjë Krishtit, duke shfrytëzuar çdo situatë si një mundësi e dëshmisë së besnikërisë së saj për dashurinë që i kishte premtuar Atij”

Ç’është e vërteta, nëna Tereze në prill të vitit 1942 i dha besën Birit të Hyjt, Krishtit, se do të jetë e tij për gjithë jetën; çdo gjë që do të bëjë, do ta bëjë për Të dhe se Ai mund ta përdorë e të bëjë me të gjithçka që dëshiron, “pa asnjë kursim”.
Së këndejmi, me vetëdije të plotë ajo hoqi dorë nga gjithçka e saj, nga çdo kënaqësi dhe e mirë dhe u bë një qenie që frymoi dhe jetoi për dashurinë e Zotit dhe për përhapjen e kësaj dashurie. Kushti i betimit qe i pazakonshëm: nëse nuk i përmbahej, do të pranonte (pësonte) dënimin “me mëkat vdekjeprurës”
Për këtë besë – besatim me Krishtin (kujto psalmin 89: “Lidha besë me të zgjedhurin tim”), që Nëna e mbajti të pandryshuar deri në frymën e fundit të jetës, e njoftoi kryeipeshkvin e Kalkutës, F. Perier, në letrën që i dërgon me 1 shtator 1959:

“I kam dhënë besën Zotit, që ka për pasojë mëkatin vdekjeprurës, t’i jap çdo gjë që Ai do të më kërkojë”.

Kjo gjë dëshmohet edhe nga letra që i shkroi (më 3 shtator të vitit 1959) drejtpërsëdrejti Krishtit, pa dyshim nga gjërat më të rralla të një vdekatari në historinë e krishterimit, të dashurisë ndaj Hyjit dhe të flijimit për njeriun. 

“Në thirrje më pate thënë se ke për të vuajtur shumë.
10 vjet, Krishti im, ke bërë me mua sipas vullnesës sate. 
Iezus, dëgjoje lutjen time: nëse kjo të bën të lumtur, nëse dhimbja ime dhe vuajtja ime dhe ndarja ime të japin një pikë ngushëllim, Krishti im, bëj nga unë atë që dëshiron, derisa të dëshirosh, pa asnjë kursim ndaj ndjenjave të mia dhe ndaj dhimbjes time.
Jam e jotja.
Vër në shpirtin tim dhe në jetën time vuajtjet e zemrës sate.
Mos u shqetëso për ndjenjat e mia, mos u shqetëso për dhimbjen time.
Nëse ndarja ime nga Ti I shpie të tjerët tek Ti dhe nëse dashuria e tyre dhe shoqërimi me tat ë shkaktojnë gëzim dhe kënaqësi, atëherë, o Krishti im, dëshiroj që e gjitha zemra ime të vuajë atë që është duke u vuajtur, jo vetëm në këtë cast, por, nëse kjo do iste e mundur, për amshim.
Kënaqësia jote është e gjitha aja që dëshiroj. Për të tjerat, të lus, të mos brengosësh për mua, edhe pse do të më shohësh duke u venitur nga dhimbja.
E gjithë kjo është vullnesa ime.
Dua ta shuaj etjen tënde me secilës pikë të gjakut që kam në veten time.
Mos lejo të të fyej në asnjë mënyrë, shmang nga unë fuqinë që të most ë lëndoj.
Do të punoj me zemër e me shpirt për motrat për arsye se ato të përkasin Ty.
Secili dhe të gjitha janë Tuat.

Të kërkoj vetëm një gje: të lutem, mos u mundo të kthehesh shpejt.
Jam e gatshme të të pres gjithë jetën.

                                                                Vogëlushja jote”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

5) Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.
(në vazhdim).

Me dashurinë e saj të pafund ndaj Zotit dhe përhapjen e kësaj dashurie ndër njerëz si dhe me flijimin e saj për ta, Nëna kaloi “paradoksin themelor” të Ungjillit, duke flijiuar gjithçka të veten, siç thekson papa Gjon Pali II:

“Ungjilli përmban një paradoks themelor: për ta gjetur jetën, duhet ta humbasësh jetën: për të lindur, duhet të vdesësh; për të shpëtuar, duhet të marrës mbi supe Kryqin. Kjo është e vërteta themelore e Ungjillit, që gjithmonë dhe kudo do të hasë në protestën e njeriut”.

Nëna Tereze e shihte Hyjin dhe dashurinë e Tij në njerëz, prandaj u kushtoi çdo veprim të saj, siç i shkruan (më 8 janar 1064) Egan Eilee-it:

“Digjem nga dëshira ta ndez dritën e dashurisë në zemrën e secilës krijesë të Zotit”

Për t’u njësuar me këto dashuri dhe për t’i njësojë këto dy dashuri, Nënës i ndihmoi besimi në Hyjin, lutja e përhershme që ia kushtoi në çdo çast.
Ajo thoshte: “Sekreti im është lutja që shndërrohet në veprim. Ajo që bëjmë ne (motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë – v.ime) është dashuria e Hyjit në veprim”.
Në të vërtetë, lutja e njësontë Nënën Tereze me Hyjin, e mbushte me dritën dhe me dashurinë e Tij dhe i shkaktonte gëzimin më të madh, duke i dhënë forcën për të vepruar pa u ndalur:

“Lutem për arsye se asgjë nuk mund të më mbush me dhembje dhe me vuajtje që më bëjë të harroj harenë e Krishtit të ngjallur”.
Së këndejmi, besimi dhe dashuria e Hyjit ia nxiten dhe ja rriten dashurinë për njerëzit, siç thuhet në psalmin 40: “Shpresova në Zotin me shpresën më të madhe/ dhe Ai m’u afrua dhe e dëgjoi lutjen time”.
Nëna Tereze ishte e vetëdijshme që lutja e njësonte me Hyjin dhe me të varfërit: 

“Duke u lutur, Zoti më ka mbushur zemrën me dashuri dhe kështu kam mundur t’i dua të varfërit me dashurinë e Hyjit”

Sepse Nënës, lutja më e mirë është t’u shërbesh të varfërve për arsye se ata janë dashuria e Hyjit: 

“Nëse je i mirë me ta, kjo është lutja jote”.
Nëna nuk e kuptonte lutjen si kërkesë, po si njësim me Hyjin dhe me dashurinë e tij:

“Lutja nuk është të kërkosh. Lutja është të vihesh në duart e Hyjit, të vihesh në shërbim të Tij dhe të dëgjosh zërin e Tij në thellësinë e zemrës sate”

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

5) Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.
(në vazhdim).


Dashuria e Nënës për Zotin ishte e pakushte, e paskjshme dhe e përhershme dhe shkonte e rritej gjithnjë, siç rritej dhe përpjekja e saj që atë dashuri ta barte tek të tjerët:

“Unë e kam dashur Atë (Zotin) verbërisht, krejtësisht, veçanërisht.
Do të përdorë çdo forcë që kam në vete, 
pa marrë parasysh ndjenjat e mia, 
që ta bëj përsonalisht të dashur nga motrat dhe nga njerëzit.
Do të lejoj të bëjë çdo gjë me mua dhe në mua”.

Pikërisht njësimi thelbësor me dashurinë hyjnore kushtëzoi që Nëna t’i donte dhe motrat e rendit të saj me dashurinë që e donte vetë Krishtin, siç i shkruante Eileen Egan-it:

“Nuk e di çka provojnë njerëzit e tjerë, po unë e dua motrat e mia ashtu siç e dua Krishtin, me gjithë zemër, me shpirt e me mendje, me të gjitha forcat e mia”.

Arsyeja e vetme për një qëndrim të tillë ishte:

“Nëse dashuria ime për motrat e mia është e mirë, atëherë dashuria ime për Krishtin do të jetë e mirë. Nuk janë dy dashuri. Sa më e thellë është dashuria ime për Krishtin, aq më e thellë është dashuria për motrat e mia, aq më i madh është zelli për të shkuar drejt të varfërve”.

Dashuria e paskajshme e Nënës për njerëzit përligjet dhe nga letra dërguar atit Van der Pett, kur, ndër të tjera, shkruan:

“Sikut të dinit sa shumë dua ta ndez zjarrin e dashurisë e të paqes në gjithë botën. Lutu për mua që Ai të mund të më përdorë plotësisht (për këtë qëllim)”.

Pra, sa më shumë dashuri hyjnore ngjizej në zemrën e Nënës, aq më shumë ajo i donte njerëzit dhe ua dhuronte atë dashuri:

“Kur të mbushem krejtësisht me Zotin, atëherë mund t’u jap Zotin të tjerëve, për arsye se goja flet nga plotësia (tërësia) e zemrës”
dhe
“…Unë e di se lutja juaj (atit Der Pett) është përherë me mua: edhe e imja është për ju, për arsye se mund të jem përherë më e përvuajtur me Marinë dhe e shenjtë si Jezusi”.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

5)  Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.(në vazhdim).

Njësimi me hirin e Hyjit i ndihmoi Nënës që me punën e më flijime të vijueshme ta shuajë etjen e Birit të Hyjit të kryqëzuar:

“Unë e shuaj etjen Tënde me dashurinë Time dhe me vuajtjen e zemrës time”.

Për këtë njësim, Papa Gjon Pali II thoshte:

“Përfillje e veprim, ungjillizim e nxitje njerëzore: Nëna Tereze e shpall ungjillin me jetën e saj dhuruar krejtësisht të varfërve, po në të njëjtën kohë në lutje”.

Edhe në çastet e vuajtjeve më të medha, Nëna Tereze e dëshmoi dashurinë ndaj Hyjit, prandaj u thoshte motrave të veta:

“E dini, ky është rasti për një dashuri më të madhe (ndaj Zotit – v. ime)”.

Shuarja e etjes së Krishtit – Fjalës së jetës – siç e cilësoi Papa Gjopn Pali II, ishte një nga qëllimet më të qenësishme të jetës dhe të veprimit të Nënës.

Se ç’peshë kishte shuarja e kësaj etjeje, Nëna e thotë në mënyrë thellësore në TESTAMENTI SHPIRTËROR (Krh në fillim të kësaj teme).
Këtu po kujtoj vetëm faktim se klithja “Kam etje” ngërthen në vete vuajtjen, flijimin dhe dashurinë për njerëzit.
Nëna Tereze thoshte se vuajtja është përçuese e dashurisë dhe se:

“Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime , që deri më sot, më ka penguar droja t’ju flas për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator.
Mendova të imitoj kështu Shën Marinë, që i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra në zemër e saj. Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që s’kam folur shumë, sidomos në public, për ‘Kam etje’”.

Në një letër të 15 dhjetorit të 1991-shit dërguar atit të saj shpirtëror, Neumer, Nëna dëshmon njësimin thellësor me Birin e Hyjit dhe faktin se shuarja e etjes së tij ishte qëllimi kryesor dhe etja e saj:

“Gjatë këtij viti kam pasur shumë raste (mundësi) të shuaj etjen e Jezusit me dashuri dhe me shpirt.Ishte një vit plot e përplot me dashuri për Krishtin. 
Nuk e di se cila etje ishte më e madhe: e Tij për mua ose e imja për të”.

Për flijimin e Nënës Tereze për shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit, Papa Gjon Pali i Dyti theksonte:

“Rënkimi i Krishtit në Kryq ‘Kam etje’, që shpreh thellësinë e dëshirës së Hyjit njeri, ka hyrë në shpirtin e Nënës Tereze dhe ka gjetur një truall të pëlleshëm në zemrën e saj. 
Shuarja e etjes së dashurisë së Krishtit në njësim me Mrinë, Nënën e Tij, qe bërë qëllim i vetëm i jetës së Nënës Tereze dhe forcë e brendshme, që bënte të tejkalonte vetveten e të ‘shkonte ne vrap’ nga një anë e botës në tjetrën me qellim të veprimit për shpëtimin dhe shenjtërimin e të varfërve nga më të varërit”.

Për këtë njësim të thellë të Nënës me Hyjin dëshmojnë edhe këto fjalë të saj:

Krishti lutet për mua, Krishti mendon për mua, Krishti sheh përmes syve të mia, Krishti flet me anë të fjalëve të mia, Krishti punon me duart e mia, Krishti ec me këmbët e mia, Krishti dashuron me zemrën time”.

Torrkerry

----------

